# The Tales Series Thread



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 1, 2007)

Because I can't find one and this series deserves one.
I mean, come on!  No other RPG battle system can beat the FR-LMBS!  That's not even taking into account the awesome characters, plot-lines, customization options, and overall kick-assness.

Oh, and if there's another thread like this, sorry.  I couldn't find one...


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 1, 2007)

Tales of the Abyss is fucking sweet. Being able to run around freely dodging pretty much any magic attack is awesome. Luke and Guy are pretty much my favorite characters.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 2, 2007)

Destiny 2 has always been my favorite, and Leon/Judas has always been tied as my favorite character.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 2, 2007)

since i had a gamecube i never had the chance to play abyss or legendia, but symphonia was a class game, especially kratos XD


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2007)

Kratos is a freakin BEAST!!!

His name is used EVERYWHERE


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 2, 2007)

I support this thread. ><


----------



## serger989 (Oct 2, 2007)

I never had a chance to play the ones on the ps2, but I did play every other one, and it's one of my favorite RPG series by far


----------



## shinjowy (Oct 2, 2007)

My friend lent me both Suikoden V and Tales of the Abyss, and I'm actually playing both, but I've got to say that Abyss is just freakin awesome... the ability to combo in this game is just superb, and I love how you can run around dodging every attack and spell that's thrown at you. Jade and Luke are my favorites (though Luke can be annoying at times).


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 2, 2007)

wouldn't be a good Tales thread without this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLcdDLusC9c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~ Lawliet ~ (Oct 3, 2007)

I've played both Tales of Symphonia and Tales of the Abyss. Nothing amazing.


----------



## azuken (Oct 3, 2007)

Tales of Phantasia is by far my favorite. original = classic


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet video!  Alas, I have only played Symphonia, Legendia, and Abyss.
Symphonia and Abyss were unbelievable.
Legendia took a while to get used to because it's so different from those two, but it's the most challenging of the three games in my opinion, and its differences quickly made it another one of my favorite RPGs...

... Anyone know where I could get roms of the other games in the series?  Lol.

Oh, yes... should I make a list of the Tales fans here?  Sort of like the member list in the fcs?  Because it would be cool to see who's into the games...


----------



## Homura (Oct 4, 2007)

I just finished Tales of the Abyss a few days ago and I have to say I was surprised to see how great of a game it was as the game went along. I couldn't get into the game at first because of it's cliche'd story and the abundance of skits, but as I got into the game more I was absolutely hooked. They should make a sequel like they're doing with Symphonia.

Oh and one more thing...


*Spoiler*: __ 



LUKE x TEAR FTW


----------



## Judgemento (Oct 4, 2007)

Who's everyone fav character? (All series that you know/have)

Tales of Phantasia - Arche and Cless 
Tales of Destiny - Leon, Philia, Stan and Rutee
Tales of Eternia - Hmm... Keel and Reid (Rid)
Tales of Destiny 2 - Judas, Harold and Loni
Tales of Symphonia - Lloyd, Sheena and Kratos
Tales of Rebirth - Havent played but the main character (Veigue?) and Mao look cool
Tales of Legendia - Norma, Moses and Jay (Though Norma takes the win more than the others)
Tales of the Abyss - Luke, Guy, Jade, Tear and Anise
Tales of Tempest - Havent played either but the main character looks interesting >_>(I heard that the game itself is rather meh though)
Tales of the World:Radiant Mythology - None of the original
Tales of Innocence - They ALL look awesome


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 4, 2007)

An impossible question...
Legendia: Chloe and Jay.  Walter was the best NPC.
Symphonia: ... I like them all too much to pick... Yuan was the best NPC.
Abyss: Guy and Tear, if I had to choose.  Disty-wisty is the best NPC.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 4, 2007)

my favorites

Phantasia:  Klarth
Destiny:  Leon
Eternia:  Reid or Fog
Destiny 2:  Judas
Symphonia:  Zelos
Rebirth:  Tytree
Legendia:  Moses
Abyss:  Jade

also, nice little ToD2 vid
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=aGbSDCjwwQM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 4, 2007)

AHHH CANT WAIT FOR ToI!


----------



## Homura (Oct 4, 2007)

Well since I only played 2 games of the series I can say which characters I like from Abyss and Symphonia.

Abyss: Luke (when he wasn't a prick), Tear, and Jade.
Symphonia: Kratos, Raine, and Sheena.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 4, 2007)

Loved the battlesystem in Tales of Symphonia, overall great game with horrible voiceacting.


----------



## Patience (Oct 4, 2007)

I've played one of these, and it was freaking awesome.

On another note, Kratos wins the award for one of the most bad-ass characters.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 5, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> Loved the battlesystem in Tales of Symphonia, overall great game with horrible voiceacting.



I liked the voice acting for ToS actually. Both JP and ENG.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 5, 2007)

Gon said:


> I liked the voice acting for ToS actually. Both JP and ENG.


Been some time since i played it, but i can remember thinking that it was pretty bad, but not as bad as the dialogue, so goddamn cheesy


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 5, 2007)

Lol it was okay for me.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 5, 2007)

Most rpgs seem to have some amount of cheesiness...


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 5, 2007)

Heck Yes!!
Tales of Symphonia is the greatest game ever made.

 Sheena


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 5, 2007)

Sheena is a punk rocker!


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 5, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Sheena


Agree, Sheena was one of the highlights in the game.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 5, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> Agree, Sheena was one of the highlights in the game.



lol, yeah. Sometimes I question myself if I only play the game only because Sheena is in it.. 

Regardless, I've beaten Symphonia quite a bit lol.
(I've never played any of the other games in the "Tales of" series, though I'm sure Symphonia would be my favorite  lol)


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 5, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Regardless, I've beaten Symphonia quite a bit lol.
> (I've never played any of the other games in the "Tales of" series, though I'm sure Symphonia would be my favorite  lol)



Ditto.
Since I'm limited to the ol' GC and Wii,I can only experience the godliness of Symphonia.
Although,it would be awsome to play others,and I'd flip out if they set them all in one huge "Tales" game.Doubt it,but hey,I can dream :].
I'd have to say Regal and Sheena are my favourite symphonia characters.

Hope ToS2 lives up to par


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 6, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> Ditto.
> Since I'm limited to the ol' GC and Wii,I can only experience the godliness of Symphonia.
> Although,it would be awsome to play others,and I'd flip out if they set them all in one huge "Tales" game.Doubt it,but hey,I can dream :].
> I'd have to say Regal and Sheena are my favourite symphonia characters.



lol, I thought they already did something like that. Like, where they mixed a bunch of characters from all the Tales games into one? I'm not sure, so I'm probably wrong lol. I never really researched it, and since I've only played Symphonia.. lol.



Mishudo said:


> Hope ToS2 lives up to par



Yeah, seriously. I'm not very impressed with it though so far. I'm sure it will get better, but I dunno by how much. (Being able to play as characters from ToS would be a really good place to start though lol)


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 6, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> lol, I thought they already did something like that. Like, where they mixed a bunch of characters from all the Tales games into one? I'm not sure, so I'm probably wrong lol. I never really researched it, and since I've only played Symphonia.. lol.


Really? Well,would do no good for me if it's not on GC or Wii .
Although I liked it how in symphonia at the colliseum[oh jeebus I butchered that word] you got to fight previous tales of characters,not to mention they were pretty tough as a team.




> Yeah, seriously. I'm not very impressed with it though so far. I'm sure it will get better, but I dunno by how much. (Being able to play as characters from ToS would be a really good place to start though lol)


Yeah,I mean,I wouldnt be dissapointed AT ALL if we picked up the story from the ending,cause I was pissed not knowing the name of the tree x].
And how awsome would it to be to play older versions,and stronger,of the characters? Yet sadly,I've been told they're only gonna be NPC's 
I like new characters,just add them on to the current symphonia team xD


----------



## shinjowy (Oct 6, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> lol, I thought they already did something like that. Like, where they mixed a bunch of characters from all the Tales games into one? I'm not sure, so I'm probably wrong lol. I never really researched it, and since I've only played Symphonia.. lol.



Yeah, apparently there's a game called Tales of the World: Radiant Mythology, and in that game you get to recruit one or two characters from each of the Tales Series (although it's mostly the main characters of each series). I'm just not sure which platform it's on (I think it's for the DS...)


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 6, 2007)

shinjowy said:


> Yeah, apparently there's a game called Tales of the World: Radiant Mythology, and in that game you get to recruit one or two characters from each of the Tales Series (although it's mostly the main characters of each series). I'm just not sure which platform it's on (I think it's for the DS...)



Very cool! Thanks. And yeah it looked like a GBA/DS game.



Mishudo said:


> Yeah,I mean,I wouldnt be dissapointed AT ALL if we picked up the story from the ending,cause I was pissed not knowing the name of the tree x].
> And how awsome would it to be to play older versions,and stronger,of the characters? Yet sadly,I've been told they're only gonna be NPC's
> I like new characters,just add them on to the current symphonia team xD



Yeah. I agree completely.
Oh, and about the name of the tree..

*Lloyd*: So this tree is the link that connects the world. Okay, I got it! This
tree’s name is…

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yggdrassil



lol.


----------



## Gilder (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm currently about 3/4 done with ToS for the GameCube on my first time through and I have to say that I am very pleased with the game. I only own ToS for the Gamecube and Tales of Phantasia  for the GBA and I have never really ventured to much further into the Tales universe. Maybe I should get on that....


----------



## Amped Lightning (Oct 6, 2007)

i have tales of the abyss, tales of symphonia, and phantasia. currently i am on my 2nd playthrough on TOS, but everyone is around lv100, and they all have 9999hp/999tp (i didn't cheat). i have several save files of this same playthrough,
just so each character can do an abyssion solo.
i am on my 2nd playthrough on TOA, but i managed to get 7000 grade by the end of my first playthrough (i bought almost everything from the grade shop). i like how on tales of the abyss, you have agility, and your attacks can get faster, so you can do combos really easily. 
my favorite character on 
TOS: sheena
TOA: luke
Phantasia: arche


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 6, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> Very cool! Thanks. And yeah it looked like a GBA/DS game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My life long mystery is resolved 
I thought it was like Kratos or something 
Wait...so...will Kratos be in ToS2?? Since he went byebye


----------



## Amped Lightning (Oct 6, 2007)

i think he named it 

*Spoiler*: __ 



mithos...



after um... click the spoiler.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 6, 2007)

actually it was called yggdrassil cause phantasia takes place in the same universe as symphonia, only 4000 years later 

yup i was stuck with gc so i only playe symphonia, which i never regretted! right now aiming to get all items, so i had to get collettes item and zelos', so it was painful to not choose collette over sheena T_T

and when i was in japan i saw a game for the ps2 called tales of fandom, with ALL characters from the tales series. Though it wasnt an adventure game, more like dialogue only from what i saw


----------



## Judgemento (Oct 6, 2007)

> Yeah, apparently there's a game called Tales of the World: Radiant Mythology, and in that game you get to recruit one or two characters from each of the Tales Series (although it's mostly the main characters of each series). I'm just not sure which platform it's on (I think it's for the DS...)



Its for PSP D:


> and when i was in japan i saw a game for the ps2 called tales of fandom, with ALL characters from the tales series. Though it wasnt an adventure game, more like dialogue only from what i saw



Yea they have lots of mini games and stuff

I hope they bring Tales of destiny remake to US ;_;
That game battle system makes TOS's and TOA battle system look like they were on slow mode x 5


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 7, 2007)

So yeah anyone excited for the ToS sequel? CAUSE I KNOW I AM!!!


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 7, 2007)

dilbot said:


> actually it was called yggdrassil cause phantasia takes place in the same universe as symphonia, only 4000 years later



? Thats what I said.
EDIT: Oh wait I think I understand now lol.



Gon said:


> So yeah anyone excited for the ToS sequel? CAUSE I KNOW I AM!!!



lol nice. Well I dunno about it. I mean, I know i'm going to get it, even if it is completely horrible, just because I can't pass up the sequel to the best game ever. But I just don't see the point. ToS ended perfectly IMO, and I see no need for a sequel.The fact that all the old characters are NPC's only makes it worse.
Still, I am curious to how it will end up. I just need more news about it. So to answer your question, yes, I am excited about how it will end up, but i'm also worried it will be a bit.. dissapointing.


----------



## Homura (Oct 7, 2007)

Whenever I would replay Tales of Symphonia I would always hook Lloyd up with Sheena except for one occasion where I wanted Kratos in my party. I once thought about hooking him up with Raine, but I thought it was kind of weird.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 7, 2007)

Has anyone seen the 'Tales of Fandom' stuff?  They aren't likely to be released anywhere other than Japan, but they have some awesome character art.


----------



## Homura (Oct 7, 2007)

^I've heard of it through watching youtube videos but I really didn't know it was an official tales game from Namco. I actually thought it was actually some fangame till I heard their voices. What are those games about anyways?


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 7, 2007)

Did anyone else here fix that ruined town? Fuckin cost me millions  (and the weapon you could buy there after that looked gay...)


----------



## Gilder (Oct 7, 2007)

....oops. Forgot to fix that town.... what was the point in that?


----------



## dilbot (Oct 7, 2007)

luin, it didnt take millions lol >.< took me about 700 000 gald, after i finished tos once i was a millionaire in my second playthrough (30 million gald) thanks to the dragon in earth temple  and the point of rebuilding it was just better weapons (for a certain period of time) and finishing some sidequests, and getting some titles

Also i dunno if anyone seen this yet but the trailer for tos2 is out and it looks absolutely SICK!!!!!!!!!! coming out in 08 in japan!


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 7, 2007)

dilbot said:


> luin, it didnt take millions lol >.< took me about 700 000 gald


Im fairly certain that it cost me over 2 million to fix it, but my memory might fail me as it was a long time ago.



> after i finished tos once i was a millionaire in my second playthrough (30 million gald) thanks to the dragon in earth temple


Hehe that's where i got my cash too, i also used that ring/gem/whatever it was that increased the money you got from mobs by 100% to speed thing up.




> Also i dunno if anyone seen this yet but the trailer for tos2 is out and it looks absolutely SICK!!!!!!!!!! coming out in 08 in japan!


Looks awsome, got to love that battlesystem


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 7, 2007)

Gilder said:


> ....oops. Forgot to fix that town.... what was the point in that?



Well looks nicer. You get statues of a couple chars. Theres a weapon shop with some of the most powerful weapons etc.

EDIT: HOLY CRAP THAT TRAILER WAS AMAZING! Saw the school, a town in original ToS as well. And Llyod!


----------



## dilbot (Oct 7, 2007)

Im glad i posted it then. the music brings so many memories of epic battles T_T


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 7, 2007)

Dilbot I loveyou for posting that D:
So much for the "crappy" graphics,it looks awesome! The enemies look great and I see familiar places.
It also seems the new main uses sword rain alot 
and gasp! Lloyd! he looks like he's evil now in the fire and junk


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 7, 2007)

Gon said:


> Well looks nicer. You get statues of a couple chars. Theres a weapon shop with some of the most powerful weapons etc.


They also have the worst design of 'em all, i mean, if i remember it right one of the weapons looked like an umbrella.... Looks really badass going into battle with that shit i tell ya.


----------



## Homura (Oct 7, 2007)

dilbot said:


> Also i dunno if anyone seen this yet but the trailer for tos2 is out and it looks absolutely SICK!!!!!!!!!! coming out in 08 in japan!
> 
> NaruSaku: Fall



Aside from the video being very choppy, it looks awesome. Makes me want to get a Wii now.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow! That trailer was great! Thanks dilbot! 
Now all it needs is Sheena 

How many years ahead of the original ToS is this?
And I hope you can have more then just 2 characters? It looked to me like that lion/Griffin/Chimera thing was playable, but I don't know. Another reason why ToS characters should be more then NPC's 

Still that trailer got me more excited for the game, so thats good 
That would be sooo weird if Lloyd turned evil.. :amazed
I would almost say it would ruin the game.. It would be an amazing plot twist though.. I would be ?ber scared to face Lloyd in combat.. :amazed I can't deny it would be epic though.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 7, 2007)

tos 2 takes place about 2-4 years after tos.

it would be better if lloyd was good but was all like let me test your skills, FIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that would be kool, wouldnt affect the plot, and would be EPIC!

i dont care if its my first playthrough, im fighting lloyd on the hardest mode there is!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 7, 2007)

dilbot said:


> Im glad i posted it then. the music brings so many memories of epic battles T_T



Yeah the music brings back the good times.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 7, 2007)

About the chimera thing Fuji...
I do see it being played as a normal character,but also being fought against and other chimeras being fought.
It makes it look as though you can tame monsters to come help fight you 
Maybe it's the girls' ability?
Meh,I prefer summoning over taming though unless it's a kickass monster

And I dont think they're gonna show the whole cast yet


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 7, 2007)

Didnt they announce something before about being able to summon monsters?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 7, 2007)

I want Yuan and the Renegades to reappear!  Yuan was so awesome...
It would be interesting if all of the characters from the last game came into play.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 7, 2007)

probably will, seeing as how its only two years, i doubt they will leave any important characters out unless they died.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 7, 2007)

Mishudo said:


> About the chimera thing Fuji...
> I do see it being played as a normal character,but also being fought against and other chimeras being fought.
> It makes it look as though you can tame monsters to come help fight you
> Maybe it's the girls' ability?
> ...



lol, yeah, Summoning > Taming.
Still, it is a pretty unique idea I think, and it would be new to me, so it's still pretty cool.



dilbot said:


> probably will, seeing as how its only two years, i doubt they will leave any important characters out unless they died.



Heh. Hopefully Regal has taken his handcuffs off by then. I always wanted to see him fight with his hands, after seeing him pwn the crap out of those jail bars  
I bet he could have disintegrated Mithos in one shot.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 7, 2007)

lol when i saw that i was like OMFG SUPER SAIYAN


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 8, 2007)

That part made me kind of sulky with Regal... part of me wanted to grab his ponytail and tug on it while screaming, "Get up off your emo ass and fight for what is right as best you can!  It's what she would have wanted!"


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 8, 2007)

Lol when me and my friends first saw Regal's Status Character art,we were scarred 
It was creepy,looked like he's wearing a bra,unbuckled belt,and his pants were coming off,AND he has handcuffs,lmao.

He does cook with his hands...I agree I would love to see him fight with hands,but I think it's awesome when people fight with feet


----------



## Kakou (Oct 8, 2007)

theres some pretty awesome looking tales games comin out like tales of innocence (but looks arent everything )


----------



## dilbot (Oct 8, 2007)

its even awesomer when they fight with their toes 0.o 

I hope in this game they'll bring out another powerful side-boss like abyssion but even more bad-ass!


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 8, 2007)

Gaawa-chan said:


> That part made me kind of sulky with Regal... part of me wanted to grab his ponytail and tug on it while screaming, "Get up off your emo ass and fight for what is right as best you can!  It's what she would have wanted!"



True. I agree, though I try (Very hard, mind you.. lol) to put myself in his position, and I find I would pretty much be the same. I don't know exactly why 
And I mean, it's thanks to him not fighting with his hands anymore that now he is such a beast with the greaves.



Mishudo said:


> Lol when me and my friends first saw Regal's Status Character art,we were scarred
> It was creepy,looked like he's wearing a bra,unbuckled belt,and his pants were coming off,AND he has handcuffs,lmao.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 8, 2007)

Fujibayashi said:


> And I mean, it's thanks to him not fighting with his hands anymore that now he is such a beast with the greaves.



maybe it will all pay off when this comes out...maybe not. I think regal said after this he wont fight again... but, maybe the new protagonist or, lloyd could help regal to realize how much ownage he could do fighting with his hands and feet.

EDIT: story of tos2 revealed (can i say revealed?) check the discussion thread.


----------



## Judgemento (Oct 13, 2007)

Is there any news about TOD remake coming to US? D:
that game is so fucking awesome...


*Spoiler*: _Lion battle_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdZUe8J_B0g[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOtqyjfq-Iw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_-jFgxlxZ0&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 29, 2007)

fave chars from games that ive played:

Tales of Phantasia - Cless 
Tales of Destiny - Leon
Tales of Eternia - Reid
Tales of Destiny 2 - Judas
Tales of Symphonia - Kratos
Tales of Legendia - Moses
Tales of the Abyss - Luke

yuan and kratos need a comeback in the sequel to symphonia, i hope they both play a large role rather than small ones. i'd like to be able to fight with yuan for once


----------



## Biolink (Oct 29, 2007)

Why do Tales opening theme songs have to kick so much ass?

Anyway,the last one I played was Abyss.Couldn't stand Luke,even after his turn around.Story to me wasn't as good as Symphonia's,and I didn't like the battle system as much with the Phonon Rings

I've played 3 games so far

Phantasia,Symphonia,and Abyss,

I'll have to cop Legendia when I get the chance.ToD and ToD 2 will be hard to get.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 29, 2007)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Sheena is a punk rocker!



I wonder if I'm the only person in this thread that got the reference (if it is the song reference I'm thinking of).


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't think I've ever played a Tales game before... Guess ToS II will be my first.


----------



## Biolink (Oct 31, 2007)

Tales of Phantasia is easily gotten on the internet.

Fucking awesome game considering its age


----------



## shinjowy (Nov 1, 2007)

It would be so awesome if the ToD remake was released in North America... it's battle system is just friggin amazing. If not, well I guess I'll just have to import it or something.


----------



## Judgemento (Nov 2, 2007)

Our last hope is TOD remake Directors cut... 
And if it has "Directors cut" the chances of it coming to US instantly goes down.
 I would import it immediately if I knew how to properly do the... thingy that you have to do to your PS2 for it to play imports.
I seen so many things that you can do to make it play them but idk which one is the best. (and easiest, faster, cheapest )


----------



## bravin_time (Nov 2, 2007)

Symphonia is easily my favourite gamecube game (and considering some of the games it had, thats saying something!!!). Phantasia is also good, but it lacked the colour and vibrancy that I loved symphonia so much for.


oh, and ToS2 looks awesome, I wasnt sure I wanted to get it (I was scared it might ruin the awesomeness of the first one) but now that I have seen the trailer I think Ill have to invest in a wii very soon.


...............EVIL LLOYD FOR THE WIN!!!!!!!


----------



## Biolink (Nov 2, 2007)

Well Phantasia WAS a Snes game.

It looks awesome considering the time


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 11, 2007)

I've got a very general questions. If placed in the OBD which Tales verse do you think would come out on top?

My votes on the Abyss characters, barring the Eternal Sword, since they have been shown in cutscene to be bullet-timers.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 12, 2007)

this thread needs more love.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 12, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I don't think I've ever played a Tales game before... Guess ToS II will be my first.



Why not make ToS the first? It would probably make everything easier to understand then if you were to just start playing ToS II. Plus, I'm sure you wouldn't regret it


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 12, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I don't think I've ever played a Tales game before... Guess ToS II will be my first.



You should get Abyss first, because it kicks so much ass.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 12, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> You should get Abyss first, because it kicks so much ass.



Nah, I'd say go for Rebirth.  It has a lot more going for it in both story and gameplay.
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=UftAnUenWFQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amped Lightning (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 7, 2007)

Anyone playing Tales of Innonce? I need to know how to do Ougi's & Hi-Ougi's. Even gamefaqs doesn't have info on it. 
@Shiro Amada, it's wise to play ToS 1 before you get the 2nd one. 
@SeruraRenge, ToR is indeed a pretty awesome game, but it's in Japanese which is f*cked up.


----------



## shinjowy (Dec 7, 2007)

If only the PS3 could play jap PS2 games, I would be playing ToDRemake... damn, that game is probably the most awesome tales game currently out.

I'm just hoping and praying that Bandai Namco releases the Director's Cut in NA... though chances are super slim... I'll still keep hoping


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 7, 2007)

I thought the gameplay wasn't that good. Takes away the freedom that most of the latest tales games had. The combo system is meh. I do love the VA & anime clips. ToD getting a NA release date is a dream.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 8, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> Nah, I'd say go for Rebirth.  It has a lot more going for it in both story and gameplay.
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=UftAnUenWFQ[/YOUTUBE]



Still..can't beat Free Run


----------



## shinjowy (Dec 8, 2007)

How's the gameplay of ToI, btw? I hear it's supposed to be a combination of both Abyss and ToDRemake's LMBS...


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 8, 2007)

It's great. Fast paced, free roaming gameplay. All I need to find out is how to do ougi's & hi-ougi's.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 8, 2007)

Haohmaru said:


> It's great. Fast paced, free roaming gameplay. All I need to find out is how to do ougi's & hi-ougi's.



Definitely means Free Run then?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 9, 2007)

Haohmaru said:


> @SeruraRenge, ToR is indeed a pretty awesome game, but it's in Japanese which is f*cked up.



and?  Tales games require essentially 0% knowledge of Japanese to play through without difficulty, a feat unparalleled in non-fighting Japanese games.



Painkiller said:


> Still..can't beat Free Run



I disagree.  Free Run took all difficulty out of the game whatsoever.  Tales games are usually hard, and yet Abyss decided to be a borefest with its difficulty.  The only thing Unknown does is give them higher stats.  It doesn't increase their AI like the other games do.

also,
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=xUrBzucwzhQ[/YOUTUBE]

if you don't get it, that's ok.  It's an inside joke.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 9, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> and?  Tales games require essentially 0% knowledge of Japanese to play through without difficulty, a feat unparalleled in non-fighting Japanese games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong. ToR is really fun to play, but I'd like to know what I'm playing. Story, character development. I'm missing out on all of that. 

At other reply, yes I meant free run.


----------



## Biolink (Dec 9, 2007)

I didn't like Abyss.

Mainly the story.

Luke mainly,but the ending was just cheesy IMO.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Dec 9, 2007)

Biolink said:


> I didn't like Abyss.
> 
> Mainly the story.
> 
> Luke mainly,but the ending was just cheesy IMO.



i thought the ending was cool. and luke changes... and if you didn't know, about halfway through the game, you can get rid of luke for asch for the rest of the game.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 9, 2007)

Haohmaru said:


> Don't get me wrong. ToR is really fun to play, but I'd like to know what I'm playing. Story, character development. I'm missing out on all of that.



I think GameFAQs has the whole story.

If not, there's a few sites with a Plot FAQ.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 9, 2007)

^I'm think they do.. they definantly have it for Destiny 2....and thats how I followed the story. Who's gonna import Rebirth for PSP when it comes out?


----------



## Biolink (Dec 9, 2007)

chaos_remiX9 said:


> i thought the ending was cool. and luke changes... and if you didn't know, about halfway through the game, you can get rid of luke for asch for the rest of the game.



Yeah I have played through it.

Anyway the Asch thing was a glitch IIRC

Luke's change though,was just a little too late for me.I could never take him for more than face value


----------



## Amped Lightning (Dec 9, 2007)

Biolink said:


> Yeah I have played through it.
> 
> Anyway the Asch thing was a glitch IIRC
> 
> Luke's change though,was just a little too late for me.I could never take him for more than face value



...okay...


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 10, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> I think GameFAQs has the whole story.
> 
> If not, there's a few sites with a Plot FAQ.


That's the problem. I'm not gonna read 20 pages of text. I want to play through it. What's so good about reading 20 pages of text without pics, animation, gameplay & sound?
I'm glad people are doing a translation for Tales games though. I hope ToD2 gets done soon, so they can start with ToR. Too bad they don't release multiple patches. I only want a story text translation. I really don't care for the rest, since it's US friendly.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 12, 2007)

And people wander why Namco doesn't bring most of their games overseas.
- Bandai Namco announced its Tales of RPG series has sold 10 million copies worldwide, of which 87% were sold in Japan, 8% in US, 3% in Europe and 2% in Asia. Tales of Destiny for PlayStation was the most successful title, which sold 1,139,000 copies worldwide.

Now I know that a lot of Tales games haven't come out in US/EU/Asia, but 8% is not enough IMO. 
Besides most of the people buying Tales games are JP people, so why would they even bother with us.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 12, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> I've got a very general questions. If placed in the OBD which Tales verse do you think would come out on top?
> 
> My votes on the Abyss characters, barring the Eternal Sword, since they have been shown in cutscene to be bullet-timers.



...........


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm guessing you want an answer.


It's Eternia, by far.  Reid is essentially a GOD by the end story-wise.  Luke may be able to destroy matter, but Reid can warp reality itself!  True, the Eternal Sword IS powerful, but Reid's Aurora powers are essentially the same as having that power sealed in his own body.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 12, 2007)

Well the new TOI came out in japan and got the number 3 spot this week in sales


03. [NDS] Tales of Innocence (Bandai-Namco) - 104,000 / NEW


I always liked the tales series at some point, I will pick this up as soon as I can.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 21, 2007)

Bump for ToS 2  (Wii) gameplay footage / trailer!

Link removed


----------



## Masurao (Dec 21, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Bump for ToS 2  (Wii) gameplay footage / trailer!



Though I think I 've seen it before somewhere...it still reminds me of how much I want the game. I still wonder what Llyod is doing in that trailer.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Dec 29, 2007)

heres this video i made:

combos preformed by me.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 5, 2008)

Has anyone beat it with Combo EXP and on Unknown mode? Holy Hell it's hard! Beating the Liger Queen was rather...irksome. I only got 1000+ EXP (highest I got was 59 hits with Radiant Howl + Extension). The Grade, however, was so far up the ass that my jaw was on the brink of dropping.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Jan 5, 2008)

how much grade?


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 5, 2008)

chaos_remiX9 said:


> how much grade?



Can't exactly remember, around either...100-300. I had to use Mystic Artes and Arcane Artes so many times just for some DECENT damage. Thank God for the Super Chain AD Skill.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Jan 5, 2008)

yeah, underleved on unknown mode can be fun.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 5, 2008)

chaos_remiX9 said:


> yeah, underleved on unknown mode can be fun.



I didn't think it would be that challenging. Though I might have to go to Very Hard or even Hard. I doubt I'll be able to handle Arietta's Big Bang and proceed to get stomped by her monsters..


----------



## Amped Lightning (Jan 5, 2008)

you can stop her from using it with an extension from luke or anise (its that glitch in the game where after using one of their extensions, it stops all spell type MAs until the user of the extension gets ko'd)


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 5, 2008)

Why the Hell did that glitch survive? Couldn't they have gotten rid of the bug? I mean, I like the extension, but I still like Jade's MA, and I know Guy's MA still works. Even if Arietta can't use it, she still has other artes. That and there are her friends.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Jan 5, 2008)

yes, but stopping her MA makes it easier than the cameo team.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh God, don't remind me of the Cameo team...They were a pain in the ass even on Normal mode when I was on my first playthrough..


----------



## Amped Lightning (Jan 5, 2008)

well, i think its fun


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 5, 2008)

if you want to survive Unknown Nebilim, you're going to HAVE to use the MA glitch.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Jan 5, 2008)

i beat nebilim on unknown doing a natalia solo in 14 minutes.


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Jan 5, 2008)

Just a quick question, Which platform will the new Tales of Vesperia (sp?) be on?
sorry if its been asked before.

Thanks.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Jan 5, 2008)

it said Xbox360. but, they've been talking about ps3.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 6, 2008)

chaos_remiX9 said:


> i beat nebilim on unknown doing a natalia solo in 14 minutes.



..You've got to be fucking kidding me.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Jan 6, 2008)

i can put it on youtube if you want to see. i recorded it.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 6, 2008)

Fine, let me see if you're really bullshitting.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 6, 2008)

BerserkerGutts said:


> Just a quick question, Which platform will the new Tales of Vesperia (sp?) be on?
> sorry if its been asked before.
> 
> Thanks.



360 exclusive.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Jan 6, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Fine, let me see if you're really bullshitting.



yeah, it might be a few minutes, i have to split into 2 parts with WMM.


----------



## shinjowy (Jan 6, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> 360 exclusive.



Damn you, Bandai Namco!! Why only have it for the 360? You probably won't release an english ToDR: Director's Cut, and you further screw PS owners by not releasing Vesperia on that system?!?

But... I'm hoping that Vesperia does get ported later on, just like what happened to Eternal Sonata.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 6, 2008)

What the hell is going on with the Tales series. First they start games for the DS (ToI is good) and now X360. We PS3 owners are really getting fucked here.
I REALLY hoped ToR would be getting an english release, but looks like that's just wishful dreaming.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Jan 7, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Fine, let me see if you're really bullshitting.



i guess i am. i checked the video again, and i had done it on hard mode. oh well. 
do you still want to see it?


----------



## shinjowy (Jan 7, 2008)

chaos_remiX9 said:


> i guess i am. i checked the video again, and i had done it on hard mode. oh well.
> do you still want to see it?



Hm, that's too bad, I wanted to see a Natalia solo vs Unknown Nebilim myself... oh well. Props to you though, I've never really liked using Natalia manually, so I can't even imagine how a solo battle with Nebilim would go.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Jan 7, 2008)

i was trying to do a natalia vs neby solo lat night on unknown mode, but i was dealing only 1 damage a hit. so i turned it to very hard, got her down to about 100000 HP, and stopped recording because i didn't want to make a 3 parter battle...


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 7, 2008)

chaos_remiX9 said:


> i guess i am. i checked the video again, and i had done it on hard mode. oh well.
> do you still want to see it?



Better than nothing..


----------



## Amped Lightning (Jan 7, 2008)

okay. i'll have it up soon.

while your waiting:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NJjDOMgTnE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Masurao (Jan 8, 2008)

chaos_remiX9 said:


> okay. i'll have it up soon.
> 
> while your waiting:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NJjDOMgTnE[/YOUTUBE]



Good job(you're playing on Hard right?)...I've tried to solo that fight on hard and Very Hard with Luke and Guy and couldn't do it. The only fights I can solo on Hard-Very hard are some of the main storyline boss fights and Nebilim with Guy.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Jan 8, 2008)

no, thats very hard mode


----------



## Masurao (Jan 8, 2008)

chaos_remiX9 said:


> no, thats very hard mode



Lol....good job. I've tired but I can't solo the cameo on very hard it despite my character being lvl 200. Nebilim solo with Guy on hard and very hard isn't _too _difficult though(but it still is no where near easy).


----------



## Amped Lightning (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks. i think you have to keep moving, and when you see an enemy HP get low, demon fang them. for the cameo team, i mean.

EDIT: it'll be a while before i get that video up... i've been really busy.


----------



## shinjowy (Jan 8, 2008)

The fight against Unknown Nebilim really sucks since she has such a high defensive rating that even at Lv. 200 with the Tutti equipped all the way, Luke would still do just 1 dmg. I did try soloing Nebilim using Guy on Unknown since he seems the easiest to do, but sadly, doing Severing Wind->Dragon Tempest->Brilliant Overlord (in OL) gets really old, really fast, plus the fact that I rarely do more than a single digit of damage.

I have tried a Solo Luke playthrough on Very Hard with 2x exp, and I must say that the hard parts are probably just the two beginning boss battles(Liger Queen and Arietta), the multiple God General battles (getting hit with Big Bang then Brimstone Tempest really hurts lol), the battle with the clam boss (because of all its little helpers), Cameo battle (I hate Mint and that haxed hammer of hers) and the Nebilim battle, though I was never able to beat her (I beat the cameo battle at around 150, but Nebilim wouldn't get staggered even at around that level, so when I get the patience to level solo all the way to 200, I'll try again).

Easiest would probably be the Asch battle (both of them; it's just fun to kick his ass the first time since apparently you're not supposed to win), the Mohs battle and Kaiser Dist.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Jan 8, 2008)

red lavenders help with damage. 
(leviathans on the island of hod, not eldrant)


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## shinjowy (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## Purgatory (Jan 23, 2008)

shinjowy said:


> LOL, I love it! KUUURRRREEAAAAAA!!!!!
> 
> Btw, Painkiller, have you seen the Viva Tales of... Gumis? Some are really good. Besides, having Jade and Zelos as hosts is just pure win. XD



Yes, and it was funny how Lloyd kept using Majinken on Jade while he kept running around him. Then there's the part where Senel keeps having to jump Zelos's Majinken, went in for the kill, and got owned. One of my other favorite scenes is when someone tells Zelos about pairing with Sheena. Zelos is like..._"Sheeeeehna!?"_ and while he backtalks her, she creeps up behind him and beats the shit out of him. Luke's reaction was priceless.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 24, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Yes, and it was funny how Lloyd kept using Majinken on Jade while he kept running around him. Then there's the part where Senel keeps having to jump Zelos's Majinken, went in for the kill, and got owned. One of my other favorite scenes is when someone tells Zelos about pairing with Sheena. Zelos is like..._"Sheeeeehna!?"_ and while he backtalks her, she creeps up behind him and beats the shit out of him. Luke's reaction was priceless.



it was Cless trying to Majinken Jade.


----------



## Riptos (Jan 25, 2008)

The Tales series are my fave games in the RPG world seeing as how I lost faith in Final Fantasy games after the debaucheryt that was FFX-2.

Symphonia was a legendary piece of software which had fantastic characters...well except for Colette and Regal in my opinion. Sheena is my favourite character from any video game to me.

Also played through Eternia and got most of the way through TotW: RM but I have to say I was disappointed with the lack of real plot in that game.

Still my fave set of games at the moment though.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 25, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> it was Cless trying to Majinken Jade.



Been awhile since I've seen it.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone know if there is a fully translated version of Innocence? I need it so BAD!!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 11, 2008)

You know whats great? 

Tales of Vesperia
Tales of Sympohnia 2
Tales of Innocence 


ALL COMING OUT THIS YEAR IN THE STATES! Thats pretty epic.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 11, 2008)

REALLY?! INNOCENCE AS WELL?! DO YOU HAVE ALINK?!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah LINK PLZ !!!!!!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 15, 2008)

Btw anyone know when ToS ep5 is coming out?


----------



## Darwithian (Mar 15, 2008)

I know for a fact Symphonia is kicks ass... THE STORY GETS REALLY TWISTED lol. I have only heard goo things about Phantasia and Abyss.


----------



## Silvermyst (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 16, 2008)

Its from Tales of Rebirth. No the character cameo from ToS is Garr from ToD I think. This is some other guy from ToR.


----------



## mister_napolean (Mar 16, 2008)

any of the tails games comin on ps3?
i've only played one it was TOD


----------



## shinjowy (Mar 16, 2008)

No, there haven't been any announcements as of yet whether the ps3 will be getting a new Tales. The Xbox360 is slated to have a new Tales called Tales of Vesperia, though. I'm just hoping they port or remake that one for the PS3.


----------



## Silvermyst (Mar 16, 2008)

Gon said:


> Its from Tales of Rebirth. No the character cameo from ToS is Garr from ToD I think. This is some other guy from ToR.



Sweet.


I hated Garr.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll be getting ToR for PSP later this week..ordered from playasia. After I play throught this the only Tales games I would not have played through are ToD1, ToT, and the various jap ToW games. ToV, ToS2, and ToI coming out later this year is awesome.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 25, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I'll be getting ToR for PSP later this week..ordered from playasia. After I play throught this the only Tales games I would not have played through are *ToD1, ToT, and the various jap ToW games*. ToV, ToS2, and ToI coming out later this year is awesome.


ToD remake is pretty good. The battle system takes some time to get used to, but it's a great game. Hope they'll release it in English one day.

ToT suck. So you're not missing out. 

ToW is fun. You could just get an emulator and play the games.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 25, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> ToD remake is pretty good. The battle system takes some time to get used to, but it's a great game. Hope they'll release it in English one day.
> 
> ToT suck. So you're not missing out.
> 
> ToW is fun. You could just get an emulator and play the games.



Yeah I really want to play the first ToD seeing how much I liked ToD2. I had heard that ToT sucked and was short..but wanted to try it out anyway. ToI looks kinda meh IMO, ToS2 looks okay(ToS was awesome though.) and ToV looks awesome.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 26, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yeah I really want to play the first ToD seeing how much I liked ToD2. I had heard that ToT sucked and was short..but wanted to try it out anyway. ToI looks kinda meh IMO, ToS2 looks okay(ToS was awesome though.) and ToV looks awesome.


ToI is definitely how Tales of games are supposed to be done on the handheld. Great game. 
They should have kept ToS cell shaded IMO. The Wii isn't capable of 3d graphics good enough to please the fans. Cell Shaded would've been a much better step for them. 
ToV looks great, but I'm not really digging the backgrounds. It's too dull. Character designs are good, but I've seen better.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 26, 2008)

Hell yeah! Just got ToR in the mail...gotta do some work before I play it though..and yeah, I liked the cell shaded look of ToS better than ToS2 designs. Glad to hear ToI is a good game gonna pick it up when it comes to the states.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 26, 2008)

Anyone know when next ToS OVA is coming out? Or about the thing SSJ3 said earlier?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 26, 2008)

Gon said:


> Anyone know when next ToS OVA is coming out? Or about the thing SSJ3 said earlier?



I think the series is continuing because I believe( I don't quite remeber) the voice actors said they were coming back for some more episodes...no exact date though. Out of curiosity, what did SS3 say earlier?


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 26, 2008)

What does ToT stand for? I'm lost.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 26, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> What does ToT stand for? I'm lost.



It stands for Tales of Tempest released on the DS some time ago.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 26, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I think the series is continuing because I believe( I don't quite remeber) the voice actors said they were coming back for some more episodes...no exact date though. Out of curiosity, what did SS3 say earlier?



He said there was a link that said ToI was coming to NA.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd like to know as well. I haven't read anything about a NA release for ToI.

@Calamity, aaah that brings back memories. ToR is a beautiful game. The weapon system is very unusual and the ougi system is unique as well. I'm pretty sure you're going to need a faq for ToR. Unless you understand Japanese.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 26, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> I'd like to know as well. I haven't read anything about a NA release for ToI.
> 
> @Calamity, aaah that brings back memories. ToR is a beautiful game. The weapon system is very unusual and the ougi system is unique as well. I'm pretty sure you're going to need a faq for ToR. Unless you understand Japanese.



Yeah I will probably need it more so than ToD2( I still used it..for weapons, ougi's & extensions, etc.). But unlike in Rebirth..ToD2 actually tells you where your next destination is via the map. So it seem unless I use a FAQ I'm gonna have trouble navigating lol.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 26, 2008)

ANYONE ELSE EXCITED FOR ToV FOR NA RELEASE!!?!?! YEAHHHH!!!!! 

I CANNOT wait for this!!


----------



## Amped Lightning (Mar 28, 2008)

Gon said:


> ANYONE ELSE EXCITED FOR ToC FOR NA RELEASE!!?!?! YEAHHHH!!!!!
> 
> I CANNOT wait for this!!



um... ToC? i  don't remember there being one.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 28, 2008)

Gon said:


> He said there was a link that said ToI was coming to NA.



Yeah, I haven't heard a damn thing on that game being released here either.

The only games planned are Tales of Verperia [360] and the ToS sequel [Wii].

We already missed the first DS Tales game, I wouldn't be too shocked if we didn't get the second one either.

I still need to get the last two Tales games on the PS2


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 28, 2008)

Amped Lightning said:


> um... ToC? i  don't remember there being one.


I mean Tales of Vesperia lol. 'V' key is right next to 'C' and typed to fast haha.



Goofy Titan said:


> Yeah, I haven't heard a damn thing on that game being released here either.
> 
> The only games planned are Tales of Verperia [360] and the ToS sequel [Wii].
> 
> ...



Well Tempest sucked balls wouldnt want it here anyways. Innocence is a MUST though.


----------



## Mishudo (May 1, 2008)

Has anyone seen this latest trailer?


----------



## Amped Lightning (May 1, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Has anyone seen this latest trailer?



We've all seen it, I think.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (May 1, 2008)

I've only played a few minutes of a Phantasia translated ROM for SNES. But GOD, it's so DEPRESSING. And the controls are confusiong (but that's just me). I've been thinking of letting my nephew give me his old GCN once he gets a Wii so I can play Symphonia, but I'm afraid Symphonia, heck, ALL Tales games will have the biggest tearjerker moments ever 

Sorry, I'm very easily depressed. But they look amazing nevertheless. I'll give them a chance ^^;


----------



## SeruraRenge (May 1, 2008)

Kurumie Tsurashima said:


> ALL Tales games will have the biggest tearjerker moments ever



especially Destiny 2 when

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kyle realizes that if he destroys the source of Elraine's power, Reala will die as well, since they are both spawns of Fortuna.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 2, 2008)

nice video. I'm glad ToS2 is coming to america. I really enjoyed the original as well as Phantasia and Abyss


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (May 2, 2008)

Tear jerker moments? Like where if you choose Kratos on ToS then _____ has to die? D:


----------



## Amped Lightning (May 2, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> nice video. I'm glad ToS2 is coming to america. I really enjoyed the original as well as Phantasia and *Abyss*



Abyss was (still is) amazing.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 3, 2008)

yeah it really was good. I especially enjoyed the names of the characters especially Vandesdelca Musto Fende.


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

Legretta was the sex in Abyss.


----------



## Dark Aether (May 3, 2008)

Namco-B needs to make this. (ToS related )


----------



## Id (May 17, 2008)

I own Tales of Destiny, that game is freaking sweet. I would almost bought Tales of Destiny 2, but decided to wait. And not its impossible to find unless its though ebay.


----------



## SeruraRenge (May 17, 2008)

Id said:


> I own Tales of Destiny, that game is freaking sweet. I would almost bought Tales of Destiny 2, but decided to wait. And not its impossible to find unless its though ebay.





gee that was fast


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 18, 2008)

Lmao.

I surprized their hasn't been any new info released for ToS2 in a while.


----------



## Dark Aether (May 18, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Lmao.
> 
> I surprized their hasn't been any new info released for ToS2 in a while.



Yeah. I'm kind of skeptic about how the game will turn out though, it's being made by Team Legendia apparently.

Regardless, I would still like to see how the new pokeman monster catching will work out exactly.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 8, 2008)

no real news for Vesperia or Ratatosk....

....however, Cless and the team are finally getting their shit together on ToD2.







if anyone here has knowledge of the Tales series and can translate from Japanese well, for the love of god, HELP THEM OUT SO IT CAN GET DONE SOMETIME THIS YEAR!


----------



## Balladbird (Jun 8, 2008)

Ah, the tales series!  One of the most tragically underrated RPG franchises out there.  I've played all of them released in America since tales of destiny!

Tales of the Abyss was my favorie... but there's really only one reason for that (image, not actual spoiler):



Hasn't TOS2 been confirmed for release here?  I haven't heard much about it?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 8, 2008)

Balladbird said:


> Ah, the tales series!  One of the most tragically underrated RPG franchises out there.



umm....it's the 3rd most popular RPG series in Japan.


----------



## Balladbird (Jun 8, 2008)

I meant domestically, I'm well aware of its japanese success.  ^_^


----------



## serger989 (Aug 6, 2008)

I finally got Tales of the Abyss... And the game freezes all the time after I leave Chesedonia while in the Qliphoth to go to Daath... I have to buy it again ;O It's easily my favorite Tales game I've played so far... Don't care for the FOF system but it's interesting enough. Never thought I'd like it more than Symphonia and Eternia... And now I can't play it ;o Sure destroys Legendia out the ass that's for sure, the voice acting is pretty damn good to (Abyss that is, Legendia makes me hit mute).

Though regarding ToS2, I'm a lot more interesting in Vesperia than it. Though playing the once again prequel to Phantasia is always cool. Not that I'm not gonna play it, just Vesperia seems like it will be better.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Aug 6, 2008)

I wish they would hurry up and release the Tales DS games in North America.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 6, 2008)

A 26 episode anime of Tales of the Abyss will be airing in October.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 6, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> umm....it's the 3rd most popular RPG series in Japan.



Hasn't Kingdom Hearts usurped that in Japan? I know it surpassed it worldwide, but that has to do with Tales getting next to no major marketing in the states, unless Nintendo is publishing it.

Then again, some people think all RPG's are teh suck if they don't have the logo "Square-Enix" on it.


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 6, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> A 26 episode anime of Tales of the Abyss will be airing in October.



ABYSS FINALLY GETS ITS OWN ANIME SERIES!? WHERE!? HOW!? WHEN!? 

I just hope with this, Abyss can get its own sequel.


----------



## Dark Aether (Aug 7, 2008)

I just played and finished Tales of the Abyss, it's one of the very few games that got me close to crying at the ending.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 7, 2008)

Here's the teaser trailer.


----------



## Dark Aether (Aug 7, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Here's the teaser trailer.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 7, 2008)

Unlikely. But thats what sub's are for.


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 7, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Here's the teaser trailer.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 7, 2008)

serger989 said:


> Don't care for the FOF system but it's interesting enough. ).



That's what everyone says...until you have your high-level spells and can abuse the shit out of FoFs.  Then they're awesome.



Goofy Titan said:


> Hasn't Kingdom Hearts usurped that in Japan? I know it surpassed it worldwide, but that has to do with Tales getting next to no major marketing in the states, unless Nintendo is publishing it.
> 
> Then again, some people think all RPG's are teh suck if they don't have the logo "Square-Enix" on it.



This is pure nitpicking, but I don't consider something a "series" when there's so far only 3 games, not including remakes.

And I might be wrong.  Tales might be 4th, since there was one other series (can't remember the name) that's really popular over there too.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 7, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> This is pure nitpicking, but I don't consider something a "series" when there's so far only 3 games, not including remakes.
> 
> And I might be wrong.  Tales might be 4th, since there was one other series (can't remember the name) that's really popular over there too.



Uh, there's 7 Kingdom Hearts games, not even counting remakes/enhanced versions >__>
Kingdom Hearts
Kingdom Hearts II
Kingdom Hearts Mobile [Not made by Square-Enix]
Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories
Kingdom Hearts: codes [not out]
Kingdom Hearts 352/2 days [not out]
Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep [not out]

And I think the other series you are thinking of is either Monster Hunter or Shin Megami Tensei, methinks.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 8, 2008)

MUST GET NAO!!!! Only $10. That steel case and front cover. O_O I still haven't found a site where you can buy this at though, and with the game coming in less than 3 weeks....


----------



## EverEndingStory (Jul 12, 2009)

Tales of Symphonia is a simply brilliant game. Awesome art work, nice music, a completely enthralling battle system that actually makes you want to get into battles, and an incredibly strong and deep and complex story with so many lovable characters and a great villain.

Sadly, I felt that Tales of the Abyss failed to live up. The battle system didn't feel as strong or natural, and unlike Tales of Symphonia, which consistently kept me in the world with a complex and growing story, Tales of the Abyss' story simply seemed fluffy, like they stretched it out for no reason, especially in the beginning, although it improved a lot in the end. Still good, but Tales of the Symphonia to me is one of the greatest RPGs ever made.


----------



## Dash (Jul 13, 2009)

EverEndingStory said:


> Tales of Symphonia is a simply brilliant game. Awesome art work, nice music, a completely enthralling battle system that actually makes you want to get into battles, and an incredibly strong and deep and complex story with so many lovable characters and a great villain.
> 
> Sadly, I felt that Tales of the Abyss failed to live up. The battle system didn't feel as strong or natural, and unlike Tales of Symphonia, which consistently kept me in the world with a complex and growing story, Tales of the Abyss' story simply seemed fluffy, like they stretched it out for no reason, especially in the beginning, although it improved a lot in the end. Still good, but Tales of the Symphonia to me is one of the greatest RPGs ever made.



Abyss set the standards for future Tales game. IMO its battle system was the most fun and creative (Fonic fields, capacity cores, etc) in any Tales game. The story may have been iffy but the characters and bosses had to be by far the most fun. 

Symphonia was great but if you think its battle system g was in a straight line and got fairly boring with nothing unique about it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah I agree, Abyss was by far my favorite of the Tales games, follow by Phantasia and Symphonia.

I can't wait to play as Dhaos in Tales of Vs.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 21, 2009)

I started playing Phantasia on the gba, the voice acting is awesome.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 21, 2009)

Its a shame that the game itself doesn't cover the backstory from the Drama CD's.

Dhaos and Klarions tragic love story, and why he did the things he did makes him one of my favorite Tales characters


----------



## KenpachiSword (Jul 22, 2009)

The only Tales game that I have played is Tales of Destiny 2 aka Tales of Eternia. I have also seen the anime version of it but I haven't got a chance to finish it.


----------



## Din (Jul 22, 2009)

Where can I find translations of the drama CD's? I'm interested in this Dhaos story.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2009)

Still haven't played Abyss. 

I guess it's time.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 22, 2009)

Interesting, a lot of the Tales games are being fan translated.

Tales of Destiny Remake
Tales of Destiny 2
Tales of Innocence
Tales of Hearts [Not even as of 24 hours ago did this project exist]

It must be retribution to Scamco.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 1, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Still haven't played Abyss.
> 
> I guess it's time.



Same, I just got it, so starting it soon.

Will come here if I need help that the guide doesn't explain well, or to rant. 

and I thought this was awesome, for anyone who hasn't seen it yet.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 1, 2009)

Started playing Phantasia on SNES


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 1, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Same, I just got it, so starting it soon.
> 
> Will come here if I need help that the guide doesn't explain well, or to rant.
> 
> and I thought this was awesome, for anyone who hasn't seen it yet.


----------



## Botzu (Aug 1, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Started playing Phantasia on SNES


phantasia is so much better if you play it on ps1. ;D its fully translated if you look for a patch.


----------



## Din (Aug 3, 2009)

Winged Navi said:


> Where can I find translations of the drama CD's? I'm interested in this Dhaos story.



Does anyone know? Sorry, I'm really interested Dx


----------



## kumabear (Aug 3, 2009)

Kratos.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 4, 2009)

Tales of Symphonia pek pek pek

Ok I just needed that out of my system. I've been replaying it for the fifth time and I always forget how good it is.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 22, 2009)

Tales of VS. is already out, right?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 22, 2009)

Wataame Daisuki said:


> Tales of VS. is already out, right?



In Japan, yes.

Hey guys, stay connected.


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 24, 2009)

So any news of the new Wii title?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 13, 2010)

Rise from the grave.

Starting playing Phantasia for ps1 and Abyss again.

The voice acting for PSX Phantasia is quite amazing and well done for psx era, and decent improvement on the sprites.



Botzu said:


> phantasia is so much better if you play it on ps1. ;D its fully translated if you look for a patch.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 13, 2010)

Just a few more days until all our hopes for a Graces localization are crushed


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm holding out for PS3 Vesperia myself.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 14, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> Just a few more days until all our hopes for a Graces localization are crushed



Why? Is that when the actual game is released or they release if we get the game?
I'll be pissed if we don't get it


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 14, 2010)

Mishudo said:


> Why? Is that when the actual game is released or they release if we get the game?
> I'll be pissed if we don't get it



If they don't announce it during the E3 we're really not going to get it.


If we don't get it you can play the game they did find worthy of bringing out of Japan.


----------



## oricon (Jun 15, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm holding out for PS3 Vesperia myself.



Yeah i really hope it gets announced officially during this week!


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 15, 2010)

Tales of Vesperia is one of my favorite rpg's of all-time. I must have gone through about 4 playthroughs.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 15, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Tales of Vesperia is one of my favorite rpg's of all-time. I must have gone through about 4 playthroughs.



I've played Symphonia 9+ times. 

I'm insane.


----------



## Kenshi (Jun 15, 2010)

Pleaseeeeeeeeee


Tales of Vesperia for the ps3! Thats all I ask!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 15, 2010)

Were any solo runs Gaawa?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 16, 2010)

So Legendia can't be as bad as they say, can it? 

I'm starting it soon.

I heard great things about the character development though.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 16, 2010)

Welp, nothing for either Graces or PS3Vesperia. :/



Sephiroth said:


> So Legendia can't be as bad as they, can it?
> 
> I'm starting it soon.
> 
> I heard great things about the character development though.



Most people I know who played it liked the characters but disliked the gameplay. Compared to other games in the series, though, I find the cast to be somewhat forgettable.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 16, 2010)

First Tsurugi said:


> Welp, nothing for either Graces or PS3Vesperia. :/


So nothing was announced at the bamco conference? 





> Most people I know who played it liked the characters but disliked the gameplay. Compared to other games in the series, though, I find the cast to be somewhat forgettable.



I felt that way about the Symphonia cast as well, but the gameplay was fantastic.

I guess I will just have to play it and make a judgement myself.


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2010)

Translation for anyone who still wants to play the PS3 version of Vesperia because BAMco decided to screw us over.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 16, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Were any solo runs Gaawa?



As in with one character?  I don't think I ever did the whole thing with one character but I used to make the other characters in my party just stand there while I fought with one for long periods of time.

I have a dose of OCD, I think, and so I played through that many times so that I could get every character as my favorite friend and max out the tech count for every tech- meaning I used every ability except for Resurrection 999 times. 



Sephiroth said:


> So Legendia can't be as bad as they say, can it?
> 
> I'm starting it soon.
> 
> I heard great things about the character development though.



I liked Legendia.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow, Legendia really throws you right into the gameplay, unlike Abyss which doesn't let you play for a long time.

The soundtrack is great.

Nice to see Senel voiced by Kenichi Suzumura, Zack Fair/Shinn Asuka.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 3, 2010)

Now we'll have soon three games on PS3: Tales of Vesperia, *Tales of Graces: F* and new Tales of... I hope at least one or two would get english release in the future.


Concept-arts are great for the new one. Feels like it'll be the most serious one in the franchise, at least going by general atmosphere feeling.

And anyone who can, please vote for this:


----------



## Nodonn (Aug 3, 2010)

> I hope at least one or two would get english release in the future.



I remember the last time we've had 3 new Tales games on the horizon.
I don't think one of them made it here


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm not even expecting ToVPS3 or Graces to come out here anymore, especially since the Tales studio's near bankruptcy. All we can really look forward to is fan-translations. In fact Innocence was just finished by Absolutezero. I've been playing it this whole week. So far so good. They did a great job. 

Get it .

There's currently a group doing Hearts.  They even have a demo currently out.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 4, 2010)

The only good Tales game was Phantasia.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 5, 2010)

Good news, I hope Namco would seriously consider such request if they themselves won't localize PS3 Tales titles.



			
				Wesley said:
			
		

> The only good Tales game was Phantasia.


I liked Abyss much more (though I didn't finish Phantasia). Jade is probably the best companion in party I ever witness in JRPG 

I'd say the only bad (or rather just average) game was Legendia.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

*Tales of Graces f EU Coming Summer 2012, More Maybe Coming*



> _At last week's Japan Expo 2011, fellow French Tales fansite Kingdom of Tales got the chance to sit down with Tales executive Makoto Yoshizumi to talk about the series and the new localization push from the company's North American and European branches, along with a few other interesting tidbits, namely Tales of Graces f's release date in Europe.
> 
> For those who don't have the time to read the entire interview (both a French and English version are up as of this moment), below is a synopsis of what went down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2011)

Such a waste to ask this question here since the thread is dead...but hey.

Currently I'm playing Tales of Symphonia and I'm at Triat with Lloyd, Genis, Collette, Kratos (lol), and Raine. I was wondering is it even worth using Raine if I got Genis on squad or is she better than him at dat magic?


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Such a waste to ask this question here since the thread is dead...but hey.
> 
> Currently I'm playing Tales of Symphonia and I'm at Triat with Lloyd, Genis, Collette, Kratos (lol), and Raine. I was wondering is it even worth using Raine if I got Genis on squad or is she better than him at dat magic?



Rain is basically a white mage with some offensive spells to put it bluntly.
Shes the best healer in the game without doubt.
Also with the way you can link attacks together she has some strong combo attacks like prism stars.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Such a waste to ask this question here since the thread is dead...but hey.
> 
> Currently I'm playing Tales of Symphonia and I'm at Triat with Lloyd, Genis, Collette, Kratos (lol), and Raine. I was wondering is it even worth using Raine if I got Genis on squad or is she better than him at dat magic?



Rain is THE healer/supporter, in my experience.

While Genis is THE offensive caster.


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2011)

Wait...then wtf is the point of Collete then? She cant heal...and she has crappy magic unlike Genis, and her damage output is lower than Kratos and Lloyd Banks.

I'll guess I'll stick with Lloyd, Genis, Raine, Kratos.

Oh...and after a few more hours into it...I like it more than Abyss story wise. Lloyd is much more likable than Luke and Genis is badass for a small fry. Especially after what the village did to them...they left with their heads held high.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait...then wtf is the point of Collete then? She cant heal...and she has crappy magic unlike Genis, and her damage output is lower than Kratos and Lloyd Banks.
> 
> I'll guess I'll stick with Lloyd, Genis, Raine, Kratos.
> 
> Oh...and after a few more hours into it...I like it more than Abyss story wise. Lloyd is much more likable than Luke and Genis is badass for a small fry. Especially after what the village did to them...they left with their heads held high.


 You are so silly.. Collete is about lulz. nothing else.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Seriously tho. I used Collete in my main team. She can save you in a lot of bad spots. I used 3 teams in ToS and she was part of 2.  All depend of your style and how you are going to manage your offense/defend.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 6, 2011)

I used Lloyd/Genis/Collette/Kratos, then Lloyd/Genis/Presea/Zelos later on. It's not that Raine's bad, but I was able to keep my party healed up enough with just Kratos or Zelos, so having someone who was good at fighting as well was more beneficial as adding MORE healing wouldn't really accomplish much if less healing was getting it done just fine.

Lloyd's great, but Luke went through a lot more character development so I prefer him. Lloyd develops too, but not as much. I was never that big on Genis as a character, he's okay, but nothing special. For me, the best characters (story-wise) of Symphonia are Kratos, Sheena, Zelos, Lloyd, and Presea.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 6, 2011)

I guess Collette doesn't really have an outstanding feat. 

Lloyd/Raine/Genis and 
*Spoiler*: _possible spoiler_ 



Sheena<3




for me


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 6, 2011)

Hopefully they do make HD ports of those RPGs.  Then again, I am just dreaming.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait...then wtf is the point of Collete then? She cant heal...and she has crappy magic unlike Genis, and her damage output is lower than Kratos and Lloyd Banks.
> 
> I'll guess I'll stick with Lloyd, Genis, Raine, Kratos.
> 
> Oh...and after a few more hours into it...I like it more than Abyss story wise. Lloyd is much more likable than Luke and Genis is badass for a small fry. Especially after what the village did to them...they left with their heads held high.



Collette is very plot relevant and she actually has powerful techniques.
She is one of the stronger characters damage wise in the game but that doesn't show unless your using her techs. Her auto attacks are lackluster unlike Lloyd.


About the plot.
It's all themes both plots are good, they share some themes too.
Symphonia focuses a lot on racial discrimination that plays a heavy role throughout the game as I'm sure you know, now Abyss plays a lot on religion; An absolute prophecy. You'll see half-elves treating people like shit and also being treated like shit. In Abyss one of the things you'll pick up is people knowing people are going to die even before birth and then purposefully making sure that person lives and dies in accordance to the religion. Everyone follows this religion and the governors behind this prophetic religion make sure all the events fall into place. Score's of death aren't read because of the possibility someone might try and avoid or prevent their death. :amazed. Both worlds are fucked up and it comes to whether you like Fuck up by racism or fuck up by religion (both of which are heavily prevalent in Tales of Innocence). 

About Luke. Luke changes who he is; he feels so much guilt over something he will do in the plot and a revelation of something that everything changes for him.



Doom85 said:


> I used Lloyd/Genis/Collette/Kratos, then Lloyd/Genis/Presea/Zelos later on. It's not that Raine's bad, but I was able to keep my party healed up enough with just Kratos or Zelos, so having someone who was good at fighting as well was more beneficial as adding MORE healing wouldn't really accomplish much if less healing was getting it done just fine.


Well if you use the unison attacks Raine + Genis have the strongest unison combo that deals some retarded damage. Raines a great support character and since she has offensive power it works out for everyone. Ray!



> Lloyd's great, but Luke went through a lot more character development so I prefer him. Lloyd develops too, but not as much. I was never that big on Genis as a character, he's okay, but nothing special. For me, the best characters (story-wise) of Symphonia are Kratos, Sheena, Zelos, Lloyd, and Presea.


Lloyd was already representative of the ideal beliefs so all they did was kept showing how phenomenal he was. Which is fine, I think I like them about the same. How could you forget Regal? 



Scizor said:


> I guess Collette doesn't really have an outstanding feat.


Didn't she cut the rope shit with accuracy in Palmacosta when they were gonna kill that person? Also she had super strength and shit.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 6, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Lloyd was already representative of the ideal beliefs so all they did was kept showing how phenomenal he was. Which is fine, I think I like them about the same. How could you forget Regal?



Well, except Lloyd over time had to realize you can't just follow your heart blindly and logic is required as well. As in, "okay, I can do the "right" thing here, but that will have consequences later, so I need to figure out the best way to proceed". So essentially, in the early parts of the game, both Lloyd's way of thinking (heart) and Kratos and Raine's way of thinking (logic) are wrong, it's meeting both mindsets halfway that generally gets the best outcome.

If instead Lloyd had been right about everything right from the get-go, well that wouldn't be a very likable character. Main characters should NEVER be right about everything.

I'll just always like Luke even more since at the beginning of the game, he's all "screw everyone, I'm self-centered and complain about everything that's happening and couldn't care less about the rest of the world". End of game? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"I care deeply about everyone and am willing to sacrifice myself for everyone else."


 MASSIVE character development!

I'm actually not that crazy about Regal, in story or gameplay. He's not a bad character, I just never particularly got into his storyline that much. His VA was pretty good though.


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2011)

Ah thanks for the tips guys.

Tales games are more fun than I thought...I think I'm becoming a fan. 

I guess I'll have to buy ToS2 after I beat ToS1.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ah thanks for the tips guys.
> 
> Tales games are more fun than I thought...I think I'm becoming a fan.


 Yeah good series in general. ToP "Snes" & ToS are my favorite. ToS 2 is bad but I played that anyway. ToD is really good. yet to play ToE.. I wanted to play that in my PSP but.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 6, 2011)

Doom85 said:


> Well, except Lloyd over time had to realize you can't just follow your heart blindly and logic is required as well. As in, "okay, I can do the "right" thing here, but that will have consequences later, so I need to figure out the best way to proceed". So essentially, in the early parts of the game, both Lloyd's way of thinking (heart) and Kratos and Raine's way of thinking (logic) are wrong, it's meeting both mindsets halfway that generally gets the best outcome.


Hmmm not really.
Lloyd wasn't ever just thinking with his heart. The things just plain didn't make sense to him. Even then when did he have to stop following his heart 'blindly' . When it came to all the character situations last I checked since I haven't played Tos in 3 years and am due for 1 or four replays once I get my Wii back Lloyd handled everything. He didn't always get his way but those issues were about logic and heart but more so something just happened and he adapted to it.







Esura said:


> Tales games are more fun than I thought...I think I'm becoming a fan.
> 
> I guess I'll have to buy ToS2 after I beat ToS1.


It's hard not to be a fan when the battles are interactive. Final Fantasies don't stimulate you enough 

Protip.
Tales of Symphonia is actually the prequel to Tales of Phantasia, ToS takes place *4000* years in the past.
Tales of Symphonia 2 is a direct sequel and helps bridge the gap to why certain things are possible in ToP.
Tales of Phantasia first game in the franchise battle system naturally inferior but the plot is good. Could use a 3d remake but thats just me talking.

ToP has a sequel but it's in japanese so fuck it


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Hmmm not really.
> Lloyd wasn't ever just thinking with his heart. The things just plain didn't make sense to him. Even then when did he have to stop following his heart 'blindly' . When it came to all the character situations last I checked since I haven't played Tos in 3 years and am due for 1 or four replays once I get my Wii back Lloyd handled everything. He didn't always get his way but those issues were about logic and heart but more so something just happened and he adapted to it.
> 
> 
> ...


sequel? Tales of Hearts?


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> It's hard not to be a fan when the battles are interactive. Final Fantasies don't stimulate you enough
> 
> Protip.
> Tales of Symphonia is actually the prequel to Tales of Phantasia, ToS takes place *4000* years in the past.
> ...


Now I'm ready to play all Tales games. Still don't like it as much as FF or SMT but I'm enjoying it better than every other DQ game thats not DQVIII.

But 4000 years though? Goddamn.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 7, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Didn't she cut the rope shit with accuracy in Palmacosta when they were gonna kill that person? Also she had super strength and shit.



I meant in battle 



Esura said:


> Ah thanks for the tips guys.
> 
> Tales games are more fun than I thought...I think I'm becoming a fan.
> 
> I guess I'll have to buy ToS2 after I beat ToS1.



Awesome 

Welcome to the fandom. 

Also, yes, I recommend ToS2, too. Though it's not as good as ToS1, I did enjoy it enough to recommend it.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 7, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Hmmm not really.
> Lloyd wasn't ever just thinking with his heart. The things just plain didn't make sense to him. Even then when did he have to stop following his heart 'blindly' . When it came to all the character situations last I checked since I haven't played Tos in 3 years and am due for 1 or four replays once I get my Wii back Lloyd handled everything. He didn't always get his way but those issues were about logic and heart but more so something just happened and he adapted to it.



No, I'd say at the beginning he definitely was thinking with his heart. When he saved the old lady from the Desian's camp in the beginning, he should have known an escaped prisoner would give the Desians all the excuse they need to blame it on the local village (I mean, no one else is nearby, who else would have gotten her out?). His, "oh, they attacked us first, so it's all good" argument was weak, since that really didn't negate the possibility of the Desians retaliating anyways (never mind that it wasn't the Desians who attacked them at the temple, but that's not really relevant). This is really basic logic, I think even someone as simple-minded as early-game Lloyd could figure that all out, it's just he panicked when he thought the old lady was going to be tortured and possibly killed and let his heart act completely over his head.

Lloyd admits he really screwed up here and tries to avoid making the same mistakes. He even learns the reality of their situation later on, it's all well and good for a city with an actual militia to oppose the Desians, but if his village with extremely few soldiers had done so, they would have all just been slaughtered and/or taken into the camps, which would accomplish nothing. Thus, when the girl is about to be hanged at the city with the militia, Lloyd and Collette free her and Lloyd assures Raine he knows what he's doing since this city has military protection and the same disaster won't happen again. See, he did use his head as well as his heart, if he had only used his heart he could have rushed in yet again without even thinking about what he was really doing in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I meant in battle


Paraball kills everything 
[/QUOTE]



Doom85 said:


> No, I'd say at the beginning he definitely was thinking with his heart. When he saved the old lady from the Desian's camp in the beginning, he should have known an escaped prisoner would give the Desians all the excuse they need to blame it on the local village (I mean, no one else is nearby, who else would have gotten her out?). His, "oh, they attacked us first, so it's all good" argument was weak, since that really didn't negate the possibility of the Desians retaliating anyways (never mind that it wasn't the Desians who attacked them at the temple, but that's not really relevant). This is really basic logic, I think even someone as simple-minded as early-game Lloyd could figure that all out, it's just he panicked when he thought the old lady was going to be tortured and possibly killed and let his heart act completely over his head.
> 
> Lloyd admits he really screwed up here and tries to avoid making the same mistakes. He even learns the reality of their situation later on, it's all well and good for a city with an actual militia to oppose the Desians, but if his village with extremely few soldiers had done so, they would have all just been slaughtered and/or taken into the camps, which would accomplish nothing. Thus, when the girl is about to be hanged at the city with the militia, Lloyd and Collette free her and Lloyd assures Raine he knows what he's doing since this city has military protection and the same disaster won't happen again. See, he did use his head as well as his heart, if he had only used his heart he could have rushed in yet again without even thinking about what he was really doing in the grand scheme of things.



Oh for sure there's a difference between the first act of the game and everything else however, Palmacosta could've been destroyed at any time.
It was quite clear the desians could destroy any human civilisation in Sylvarant. Lloyd doesn't really change much if anything the situations change because of the growing party that adds their input to everything. If it was just Lloyd and Genis they would've probably made similar mistakes again.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 7, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Paraball kills everything



Really..? =o


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Finally I have my hands on Tales of Eternia.:33


----------



## Scizor (Jul 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Finally I have my hands on Tales of Eternia.:33



For the PSP or PSX? ^^


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> For the PSP or PSX? ^^


 PSP of course.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Finally I have my hands on Tales of Eternia.:33



What system?

EDIT: NVM


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Really..? =o



It's actually pretty damn powerful.
You can just paraball spam enemies.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> PSP of course.



Nice ^^ PSX version is fun, too, though. =)



ensoriki said:


> It's actually pretty damn powerful.
> You can just paraball spam enemies.



I see..

I stand corrected then. ^^


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Didi anyone here play Tales of Rebirth? I might check that out.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Didi anyone here play Tales of Rebirth? I might check that out.



It's only in Japanese


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Didi anyone here play Tales of Rebirth? I might check that out.



Go play tales of Innocence.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> It's only in Japanese


ohh lol.



ensoriki said:


> Go play tales of Innocence.


 that is DS right? never left Japan if I remember well. Same goes for Tales of Hearts.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> that is DS right? never left Japan if I remember well.



I read there is a full fan translation for the title, though


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I read there is a full fan translation for the title, though


 I see. Well Namco should just Port both that game and Tales of Hearts to the 3DS and send them to America and Europe. lol but that is me.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 7, 2011)

There is a full translation done by Absolute Zero.
Good times.

Namco is retarded. Companies offer to localize their games and they still don't want to do it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> There is a full translation done by Absolute Zero.
> Good times.
> Namco is retarded. Companies offer to localize their games and they still don't want to do it.


 I don't have a DS tho. I own a 3DS... <_<


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 7, 2011)

R4, DS mode. 3DS
Look it up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> R4, DS mode. 3DS
> Look it up.


 hmm I see, thanks for the info.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I see. Well Namco should just Port both that game and Tales of Hearts to the 3DS and send them to America and Europe. lol but that is me.



I agree ^^

I'd like to play alot, if not all, of the tales games that haven't left Japan =)


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey enso! I got an Acekard! Hook me up with whatever JPN DS Tales game that has a translation!

Only DS  game I have on my Ackard 2i is Love Plus English (don't laugh at me).


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 7, 2011)

was finished about a year and a half ago iirc. Absolute Zero did a terrific job on it.

I don't have much hope for  being done anytime soon or if they'll even finish it at all; they've been at it for a long time. They do have a demo patch though.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww rhymatic beat me to it.

Yeah Tales of Hearts doesn't seem like it will ever get done. The Translator doing that has a bad track record and....I think he's a nut.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 7, 2011)

Soz dude, I thought you were offline so I just went ahead and posted the links. 

Didn't know about Kajitani having a bad rap-sheet though. I lost all hope now.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Anyone else doing Hearts?


----------



## Baks (Jul 8, 2011)

Really looking foward to playing Tales of the Abyss when it comes out for the 3DS seeing as I never played the PS2 version of it.

Being a UK gamer I am pretty annoyed about the lack of decent RPG's and platformers out for the 3DS seeing as they are my two fave genres.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 8, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Soz dude, I thought you were offline so I just went ahead and posted the links.
> 
> Didn't know about Kajitani having a bad rap-sheet though. I lost all hope now.



He had an other project before hearts and dropped it randomly so people were not feeling that he took over the project from these other guys whom I cannot remember their team name.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 8, 2011)

Tales of Eternia is really good so far. I like the characters.. Reid is a good main hero. I feel like I played this plot before..Let see where it takes me but ToE and ToS are very similar "plot wise"  of course if we overlooked ToS Religion taking a major part...


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 8, 2011)

Tales of Xillia is looking so freaking awesome. New trailer


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2011)

That trailer looks pretty well put together.

And is that Jiraiya's voice I hear? :33


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll be at comic con.  I suppose I should go to the presentation and see if any Tales of Grace information is available.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 8, 2011)

The World said:


> That trailer looks pretty well put together.
> 
> And is that Jiraiya's voice I hear? :33


Yessur. I love his voice actor. He's great and do a lot of different roles imo. Also this is going to have a lot of anime cutscenes. I love anniversary titles


----------



## Esura (Jul 8, 2011)

The World said:


> That trailer looks pretty well put together.
> 
> And is that *Jiraiya's voice* I hear? :33



Its in English?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 8, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Tales of Xillia is looking so freaking awesome. New trailer


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 8, 2011)

:amazed
The look of Xillia is so sexy...
Love the art direction.


----------



## Esura (Jul 8, 2011)

When I get my PS3 I'll import the JPN version and do a gameplay review for you guys (I sure as hell can't do a full review....moonrunes and all).

Because I worked 4th of July...I should get a nice pay next week....

I miss my Metal Gear Online and MvC3...


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 9, 2011)

Don't go spoiling the game for yourself playing in japanese -_-.


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Don't go spoiling the game for yourself playing in japanese -_-.



I see what you did there.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 9, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Tales of Xillia is looking so freaking awesome. New trailer


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 9, 2011)

This game looks amazing  I want it I want it!!


----------



## bachaa (Jul 9, 2011)

Does anyone know if Xillia will be ported over to NA for sure?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Tales of Xillia is looking so freaking awesome. New trailer


----------



## bachaa (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh say word its ps3 exclusive  

It looked pretty great too...w/e then have fun everyone who has a ps3


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

After watching the entire new trailer of Xillia, I gotta say it looks really amazing.

The gameplay looks awesome, the characters look interesting, the anime scenes look good, Jiraiya's voice actor participating in the japanese version is cool and the anime scene of the main male protagonist vs that general reminded me of a scene from the opening of Tales of Legendia (Senel vs the main antagonist at that time). 

This might be the first game that tops Tales of the Abyss in my book.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 9, 2011)

bachaa said:


> Does anyone know if Xillia will be ported over to NA for sure?


 I read somewhere that  depend of Tales of Graces sales and Knowing Namco anyway this game will not stay exclusive to the PS3...


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 9, 2011)

So Xillia's combat gameplay vs Graces F's? Xillia's is smooth, but imo Graces' is better. The best in the series in fact. I'm not completely sold on Xillia's 2 character combat system yet. 



Malvingt2 said:


> I read somewhere that  depend of Tales of Graces sales and Knowing Namco anyway this game will not stay exclusive to the PS3...



A WiiU version you mean? I don't think they'll bother with a 360 port. A Wii U Xillia would be glorious though imo.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 9, 2011)

I wish Tales of Vs. got localized.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I wish Tales of Vs. got localized.



Yeah, me too.

And, as they said the wanted to (re)release past tales games for the 3DS after Abyss' succes, they _might_ make a 3DS port.
Though the chances are slim.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 9, 2011)

bachaa said:


> Does anyone know if Xillia will be ported over to NA for sure?



A recent interview stated that any future Xillia localization has nothing to do with how well or poorly Graces f performs but rather depends on fan demand.

So if you want the game make some noise like fans did for Graces.


----------



## Mishudo (Jul 9, 2011)

They need to bring tales of graces to USA 
and new one looks amazing 

I just got Tales of Vesperia but am on vacation now so can't play it yet.
I'm so excited 
Need to finish Abyss though..


----------



## bachaa (Jul 9, 2011)

^I'm in the middle of my first play through of tales of Vesperia right now. So far it's really fun, great entertainment.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 10, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> I need subs right fucking now.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cgdw0TeyCPg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Jul 10, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cgdw0TeyCPg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Thanks for sharing! 

Sooo awesome.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 10, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cgdw0TeyCPg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


FAPFAPFAPFAPFAP




When she started with that "human" talk shit early in the trailer I already knew what she fucking was...funny that they are reusing that. Same shit with ToS 2. 

I like that it's Maxwell though, always wanted more stuff happening with him since Phantasia.


They need a Tales of, where a protagonist isn't human or a spirit...like Exdeath. A protagonist who is a living picture....oh yeah.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2011)

*New Tales of Xillia Scan Reveals Mystery Boxart Character*



> During this year's Tales of Festival we got our first look at Tales of Xillia's official boxart, which featured two currently unannounced characters. This week's scan reveals one of those characters --- specifically the man in the upper right who was just recently featured in the latest trailer for the game.
> 
> Tales of Xillia will utilize the contrast between light and shadow, which will lead to the game having a different art style direction than Vesperia's anime-style graphics or Graces's watercolor-style graphics (it could be more of a hand-painted or oil painting-like feel if the concept artwork is any indication). Baba stated that when he saw some of the concept artwork images running on actual hardware he was very impressed.
> 
> ...


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 14, 2011)

O_O it looks like Tales of Hearts Soma system!
Fuck Xillia looks amazing, I fucking want it.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 15, 2011)

Looking nice. I was reminded of something during the trailer, can't remember what though, now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Tales of Phantasia gets a fan-dub* 

This is the intro to Tales of Phantasia, patched with the horrendously abysmal-quality "Vocals of Phantasia" fandub. Notice that the song has been redone, as well.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 21, 2011)

A lot of new character-specific Xillia gameplay videos.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 11, 2011)

Word on the street is we'll be hearing Tales of Grace:f localization info soon.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 11, 2011)

Word on the street is that all Tales fans need to start posting back up in this bitch and make us overtake the final fantasy thread.
Using this for +1's and random convo like the FF thread.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2011)

Those assholes had the nerve to ask us on facebook which tales game we wish we were playing right now.  Vesperia PS3 Port, Tales of Graces F, and Xillia dominating.

Definitely frustrated with this studio.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 11, 2011)

The Tales studio? They don't have localization power.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 11, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Word on the street is that all Tales fans need to start posting back up in this bitch and make us overtake the final fantasy thread.
> Using this for +1's and random convo like the FF thread.



So it'd become like the FF thread vs Tales of series thread..


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 11, 2011)

That's how it always should have been.
Xillia talk now commences here 

What Xillia needs is some Destructible elements in battle.
Like trees and pillars and crap you can knock the enemy into and break. Or break and send the chunks at the enemy.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 11, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> That's how it always should have been.
> Xillia talk now commences here
> 
> What Xillia needs is some Destructible elements in battle.
> Like trees and pillars and crap you can knock the enemy into and break. Or break and send the chunks at the enemy.





Alright. I do somewhat agree, but looking at the way the battle system and, mainly, the environment (The circle with an invisible border) it seems highly unlikely.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh well next game then.

Namco should be nice and do some re-releases on 3DS or something of the older games.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 12, 2011)

It's been a mere days since Xillia got released and Bamco is already teasing for the next Tales of game


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> It's been a mere days since Xillia got released and Bamco is already teasing for the next Tales of game



Well that was fast.


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Those assholes had the nerve to ask us on facebook which tales game we wish we were playing right now.  Vesperia PS3 Port, Tales of Graces F, and Xillia dominating.
> 
> Definitely frustrated with this studio.



You mean Namco? or who I like to call fucktard shitheads.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2011)

*There’s Already Another Tales Game*



> Tales of Xillia hasn’t even been out for a week and Namco Bandai is already moving on to the next Tales title. The publisher opened a teaser site for New Tales of and the timer is counting down to Tokyo Game Show.
> 
> Will it be a remake? A mothership or an escort title? And what console will it be for? Place your bets in the comments, everyone.



*Source:* 

I know it has been posted, but I have to vent my hype somehow^


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2011)

unfortunately there's nothing hype about it for people who can't play the shit


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> unfortunately there's nothing hype about it for people who can't play the shit



There is for me.

With graces and the possibility of localizations in sight, I can, indeed, get hyped. ^^


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2011)

your lucky


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> your lucky



I wish you could experience the same, though

But I do understand your point of view, offc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> unfortunately there's nothing hype about it for people who can't play the shit



Lol, please don't be so pessimistic.  I understand how you feel with the company on how they treat localization of their games outside of Japan.  I have a beef with Bandai's anime department on how some of their animes that I am a fan of are not being remastered or re-released on Blu-Ray.  Not only that, but some of the titles that have been localized here are being released subbed only while I was hoping for dub also.  I still carry some hope that some of what I mention above gets realized.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 13, 2011)

*Next Tales Game Is Tales Of The Heroes?*



> Namco Bandai opened a teaser site for a new Tales game with no information other than a countdown clock. We may have the title’s name, though!
> 
> While digging through Japan’s trademark database we discovered Namco Bandai registered Tales of the Heroes. Seems like an appropriate title for a Tales of series anniversary and Namco Bandai is celebrating 15 years of Tales…
> 
> The next Tales game will be revealed later this week.



*Source:*


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2011)

I hope it's about a bunch of main characters teaming up!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 13, 2011)

Tales of graces battle theme reminds me of something 
Poor Sakuraba is running out of ideas :/


----------



## Scizor (Sep 13, 2011)

*RUMOR: Tales of Innocence Vita And PSP Tales Are The New Tales Games*



> Yesterday we reported on a new Tales-related countdown. However, the website in question just contained a countdown timer and nothing else. Thanks to some rumored leaked information from the latest issue of VJump we might know what this countdown entails.
> 
> According to the scan two games will be revealed this week: Tales of Innocence R for the PlayStation Vita and Tales of the Heroes for the Sony PSP. The latter was trademarked back in July and the former has an actual URL at , although the domain is blocked off from access at this current time.
> 
> ...



*Source:*


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 13, 2011)

Tales of Heroes just sounds plain weird for a Tales of title.

Gotta be a spinoff game if it's real.

Tales of Innocence R would be pretty underwhelming if true.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 13, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Tales of Heroes just sounds plain weird for a Tales of title.
> 
> Gotta be a spinoff game if it's real.
> 
> Tales of Innocence R would be pretty underwhelming if true.



I completely agree with you.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 13, 2011)

Interesting                           .


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 13, 2011)

If it's indeed an Innocence sequel, I'll be fine with it not getting a Western release tbh. The game was decent but it's the one Tales of game I never felt satisfied with after finishing. I'd be raging if it's a new mothership or Hearts remake though.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 14, 2011)

Tales of Innocence R confirmed.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 14, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Tales of Innocence R confirmed.



/anti-climax, imo


----------



## Scizor (Sep 14, 2011)

*Tales of Innocence R Is A Re-imagining Of Tales of Innocence*



> Wondering just what Tales of Innocence R is? The game’s producers say it’s a re-imagining and a rebuild of Tales of Innocence, not simply a remake. The game will feature an improved combat system, a new opening movie, new characters and an overall increase in content.
> 
> Further details can be expected during the Tokyo Game Show this week.



*Source:* 
__________________________

*Tales of the Heroes: Twin Brave Scan Leaks*



> Following the heels of Tales of Innocence R's scan leaking, the scan for Tales of the Heroes: Twin Brave has leaked.
> 
> From what we can see in the scan Jude, Milla, Lloyd, Yuri, Flynn and Zelos have been confirmed. The player will control one of the characters while the AI controls the other as backup and the gameplay is reportedly similar to the Musou/Dynasty Warriors games. Characters will range from all the way back to Tales of Phantasia to the recently released Tales of Xillia.
> 
> If any more information about the title leaks or a full scan gets released we'll update this post.



*Source:* 

Interesting, imo..
_______________________

*Tales of Xillia Sells Over 500,000+ Copies In Its First Week*



> Tales of Xillia has been on sale for almost a week now since it's September 8th release, which means one thing: sales figures have been released. And Namco Bandai should be pleased --- the game sold over 500k in sales in its first week alone.
> 
> Tales of Xillia will utilize the contrast between light and shadow, which will lead to the game having a different art style direction than Vesperia's anime-style graphics or Graces's watercolor-style graphics (it could be more of a hand-painted or oil painting-like feel if the concept artwork is any indication). Baba stated that when he saw some of the concept artwork images running on actual hardware he was very impressed.
> 
> ...



*Source:* 

Sorry for the double post, but updates are updates ^^


----------



## Bender (Sep 14, 2011)

Tales of the abyss= the best IMO

Also the anime of the game is freaking awesome pek pek


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Tales of the abyss= the best IMO
> 
> Also the anime of the game is freaking awesome pek pek



I enjoyed the anime too, but it's getting short changed with it's NA release since it's subbed only.  

I'm hoping for the Tales of Symphonia OVA's to get released here.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 14, 2011)

Has Tales of graces ever been released in america? cause i would love to play it.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 14, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Has Tales of graces ever been released in america? cause i would love to play it.



Tales of Graces: F'll be localized/released in 2012 ^^


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 14, 2011)

It took them long enough just in time for the release of xilla which one should i play first?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 14, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> It took them long enough just in time for the release of xilla which one should i play first?



There're no plans of localization for Xillia yet, so I'd say Graces: F if you have to choose between Graces and Xillia.

If you have to choose between them all, I'd recommend playing either Tales of Symphonia or Tales of the Abyss.

Or Vesperia ^^


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2011)

Scizor said:


> There're no plans of localization for Xillia yet, so I'd say Graces: F if you have to choose between Graces and Xillia.
> 
> If you have to choose between them all, I'd recommend playing either Tales of Symphonia or Tales of the Abyss.
> 
> Or Vesperia ^^



What, Symphonia's "sequel doesn't get a nod."  Lol, just kidding.

But I also agree with playing either Symphonia or Abyss.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 14, 2011)

Well i've beaten Vesperia have never played Abyss and enjoyed symphonia to a point, how about Legendia?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 14, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> What, Symphonia's "sequel doesn't get a nod."  Lol, just kidding.
> 
> But I also agree with playing either Symphonia or Abyss.



Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed Symphonia II, but it doesn't stand out next to those others, imo.



Vespy89 said:


> Well i've beaten Vesperia have never played Abyss and enjoyed symphonia to a point, how about Legendia?



Legendia's story and characters are amazing, but the battle system isn't that good, imo. And as you'll be fighting quite a lot, like in most tales games, it might become a drag.

It didn't ruin my first playthrough as the story and characters really stand out, but the battle system does keep me from replaying it.

I highly recommend Abyss, though. It's my favorite tales game  so far.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 14, 2011)

Why does it take Namco-bandai so long to localize tales games in america?


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ahh i see they always do a good job with the tales anime series.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 14, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Because they have to promote it properly to get it localized. IIRC atm they're dubbing Tales of the Abyss anime.



No, they're not. Bandai Entertainment has the rights to the Tales of the Abyss anime, and they're releasing it sub-only.

Right now, Namco Bandai is working on Tales of the Abyss 3DS and Tales of Graces in terms of localization.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lo-CUdAZGis&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 14, 2011)

OMAH GAWDD, OMAH GAWD, OH MAH GAWD.
TALES OF INNOCENCE REEEEEMAAAAAAAKEEEEEE.

My body is ready, so ready it's...aaaargh.
Localize this shit Namco.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2011)

Just some quick questions, but how many Tales games were made and how many of them were localized overseas?  I'm a bit curious to know what I have been missing out on.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 15, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just a some quick questions, but how many Tales games were made and how many of them were localized overseas?  I'm a bit curious to know what I have been missing out on.



A while back I came across a list (competent) of JRPG's of past, and last I saw Tales had at least 20-30+ games or so, I don't remember.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 15, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just a some quick questions, but how many Tales games were made and how many of them were localized overseas?  I'm a bit curious to know what I have been missing out on.



Excluding remakes and spinoffs there have been 13 main series titles.

Of those, eight have been localized in some form, including Graces.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lo-CUdAZGis&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]



That looks really good, imo.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 15, 2011)

HRRRNNNGH 
Innocence R.

Me and Spada gonna fuck shit up all over again.
Let's fucking go.
LETS GO


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 15, 2011)

Barbatos is the greatest antagonist in the Tales Series 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTTVK9z92ec[/YOUTUBE]

Unlike the other Villains and Antagonists 
There was never any love or mercy in his heart.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 15, 2011)

Hmm....Doubt I will be getting a PS Vita.


----------



## Bender (Sep 15, 2011)

Doom85 said:


> No, they're not. Bandai Entertainment has the rights to the Tales of the Abyss anime, and they're releasing it sub-only.



Ah, fuck you're right. 

My bad.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 15, 2011)

I really hope Tales of Graces gets released early 2012.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8l2Ljy1f88[/YOUTUBE]

Judging by the "two characters per game" they've got going I hypothesize that this game will revolve around partnering up.


----------



## Krich2nd (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd like any of the Tales of games to actually be released on the 360. I really liked Vesperia but it looks like that's the last one I'll get to play unless I pull money out of my ass and buy a PS3.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 16, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8l2Ljy1f88[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Judging by the "two characters per game" they've got going I hypothesize that this game will revolve around partnering up.



^ Tis a good "thank you captain obvious" moment, but I will not take advantage of said situation.

Thank Jeezus we are getting another one of these for the tre.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 16, 2011)

*Tales of the Abyss 3DS Gets New Videos For TGS 2011*



> This week holds the annual Tokyo Game Show event in Japan and Namco Bandai's European branch has released three new videos to show off the latest localization work in Tales of the Abyss for the Nintendo 3DS.
> 
> Tales of the Abyss was originally released on the PS2 on December 15, 2005 and was localized in North America on October 10, 2006. The game was regarded as an improvement over Tales of Symphonia, extending that game's multi-line battle system into a battle system which allows players to freely move about the field in battle.
> 
> According to Nintendo Power the North American version won't be coming out till 2012 but these trailers from Namco Bandai's European branch still indicate a 2011 release, so it's not clear what's going on regarding that.



You can watch the three gameplay videos 

*Source:*


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxtPCpPUCdw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQApJo4TBeY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Sep 18, 2011)

Aye, you guys like the 6 god generals from Tales of the Abyss right? I sure as hell do! Who's your favorite god general? Mine is Largo, close first place for it originally is Synch (dude has some badass moves )


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2011)

Storywise, I liked Largo and Aretta's characters.  Both had compelling backgrounds that showed you why they were willing to help Van.  

Play wise, I enjoyed fighting Sync because he tended to be very hard when fighting against.  I enjoyed also battling Dist due to craziness of his robots.  Though the only sour point that I would point out would be fighting Prof. Nebs on unknown.  Holy shit, I could never take her on solo and finding friends who enjoyed the series in my area to help out was pretty much impossible to find.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

Asch is the best God General.
Ah he was so conflicted.
How can you blame him when he was prophesized to die, and then even when that prophecy doesn't come true he still thinks he's going to die as a result of science because of Spinoza not explaining himself.
The whole time this man walked with death on his shoulder.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 20, 2011)

*See Tales of Innocence R's First Official Trailer
*



> Following last week's Tokyo Game Show 2011 trailer for Tales of Innocence R, Namco Bandai has released the game's first official website trailer.
> 
> According to Namco Bandai the R in the title means "reimagining", not remake like some had previously thought. Tales of Innocence R will include a revised game theme, a new battle system and a new gameplay system alongside a new opening movie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 30, 2011)

*Fifteen Tales Games, 30 Characters In Tales Of The Heroes: Twin Brave*


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 30, 2011)

The Dissidia of the series?

So glad they didn't do Lloyd + collette that bitch gets on my nerves.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank god I'm not the only one. She was so useless, kept on getting kidnapped and shit.


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2011)

I liked it when she turned into an angel puppet robot. Bitch was less annoying.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 30, 2011)

True, at least I didn't have to listen to her talk.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> The Dissidia of the series?
> 
> So glad they didn't do Lloyd + collette that bitch gets on my nerves.



Lol, her calling Loyd tends to try one's patients, but I didn't mind Collette.  I used her as equally as Loyd due to her infinite in the TOS game.  I like the fact that they are going with the Bro's (Loyd/Zelos) for this game.  If they are going with buddies, I am expecting Luke/Guy for the Abyss characters.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 30, 2011)

Lol I see the Colette hate is universal


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't dislike Collette.  Despite that her character personality is overcaring, she's alright in my book.  The one that somewhat annoys me at times would be Anise from the Abyss games.  I enjoy her gameplay but her voice at times tries me.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 30, 2011)

I can agree with that. Colette to me is the ToS version of Orihime.


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2011)

No............she wasn't THAT annoying. 

I'll give her that.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 30, 2011)

The only reason you think that is because you haven't played the game in a while. I'm positive she hold the record for most kidnapping victim in any tales game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 30, 2011)

I believe that is correct.

What a sad excuse of an heroine.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> The only reason you think that is because you haven't played the game in a while. I'm positive she hold the record for most kidnapping victim in any tales game.



Lol, true.  If I recall is not she kidnapped 3 times.  Once by Rodyle and twice by Mithos.  I didn't mind the kidnapping more that having to go through the dungons to get her back.  Also, you had complete a quest/boss before saving Collette from Rodyle.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 30, 2011)

They could do Luke and Guy or they could be more interesting and do Luke and Jade 

Collette pisses me off cus she interferes in my Sheena shipping.
Anise annoys me because she's a brat.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 30, 2011)

I believe she got kidnapped by a bird too if I remember correctly.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey tales Fans.
It's fap time


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 1, 2011)

Are you trying to make me pull out abyss?


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 1, 2011)

Is Abyss what you call your penis?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2011)

Lol, Abyss.  If I recall, there is a special move that if it doesn't kill the opponent, you looking at having 20,000 gald come out of your wallet.

Both in Japanese and English.
[YOUTUBE]OcT08IrGLf8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]LG7_nUZIz7s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 1, 2011)

I can top that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I can top that.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 1, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> I don't dislike Collette.  Despite that her character personality is overcaring, she's alright in my book.  The one that somewhat annoys me at times would be Anise from the Abyss games.  I enjoy her gameplay but her voice at times tries me.



This^

Though for me even Anise's gameplay isn't interesting.

Anise is probably my least favorite Tales of character of the Tales games I've played.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 1, 2011)

No one is more annoying them the Tos2 protagonist cast.
Emil and Marta are nails and chalkboard.


----------



## The World (Oct 2, 2011)

Ugh those voice dubs, so terrible and annoying.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Santoryu (Oct 6, 2011)

Not sure how reliable this is /


----------



## Bender (Oct 7, 2011)

Will Namco make a sequel to Tales of the Abyss?  

That'd be so frickin awesome


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 7, 2011)

Excited about Abyss3D. We've hardly heard a peep about Graces F, hopefully that 2012 release gets moved up or at least a Q1 date.

TotA's ending was wrapped up pretty nicely though. A sequel could *_will_* ruin it imo.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 7, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Excited about Abyss3D. We've hardly heard a peep about Graces F, hopefully that 2012 release gets moved up or at least a Q1 date.



I hope so, too.



Rhythmic- said:


> TotA's ending was wrapped up pretty nicely though. A sequel could *_will_* ruin it imo.



Going by ToS2, it's best if there isn't an Abyss sequel, imo.

Don't get me wrong, I did enjoy ToS2 as a whole, but story wise it didn't impress me.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 7, 2011)

I've yet to finish ToS2 myself, which is a rarity when it comes to Tales games; I usually can't stop playing. It's not _as bad_ as some people make it out to be, but I understand where they're coming from, since it's a sequel to a Tales game hailed by those people as the best in the franchise. They were expecting nothing short of greatness.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 7, 2011)

I dont understand how ToS2 went so bad

I mean Symphonia is my favorite followed by Vesperia
Destiny 2 is great
LOVE BARBATOS 
BUURUUAAAAAA! 
Abyss was meh. Only Jade and Ashe were good.
I LOVED GELDA THOUGH 

Tales of Series needs a Female Main Character
Like in the lead of Yuri lloyd Luke etc

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOPKptW4H8Q&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5az1kSWPBI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Going by ToS2, it's best if there isn't an Abyss sequel, imo.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I did enjoy ToS2 as a whole, but story wise it didn't impress me.


The gameplay ignoring the unnecessary limitations was good but the characters were trash and the lead-up to the actual value of the game, fixing the plothole between ToS and ToP was sloppy.




Rhythmic- said:


> I've yet to finish ToS2 myself, which is a rarity when it comes to Tales games; I usually can't stop playing. It's not _as bad_ as some people make it out to be, but I understand where they're coming from, since it's a sequel to a Tales game hailed by those people as the best in the franchise. They were expecting nothing short of greatness.


I expected to see the exspheres taken care of, I didn't even get that .


I dunno an Abyss sequel could work but I'd like to see Anise, Natalia and Tear removed and replaced with some new bitches. Make it about the other elements other than Lorelei in the fonbelt and you have a plot.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 7, 2011)

Plus it needs more gelda


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFWadiZkA_8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Falcon (Oct 7, 2011)

Just started playing Tales of Symphonia...

35 hours in and still on disc one. Holy shit this game is gonna be long.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 8, 2011)

Falcon said:


> Just started playing Tales of Symphonia...
> 
> 35 hours in and still on disc one. Holy shit this game is gonna be long.



That's cool.  My advise to you is to build up your grade because you might want to transfer or add in the next gameplay.  

I spent quite a bit in building grade but it made it a bit easier for me when I did my second playthrough.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 9, 2011)

Gametrailers has some footage of Tales of Graces f gameplay with a guy giving a very in depth explanation of the mechanics.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks amazing


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice. I'm really glad that they've finally given us a general timeline, instead of just saying 'Coming Soon'. 

Gameplay looks really good as well, and this will be the first CC system Tales game that I'll be able to play. Looks really fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Gametrailers has some footage of Tales of Graces f gameplay with a guy giving a very in depth explanation of the mechanics.



Looks awesome.  Really looking forward to getting it.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

lol at Asbel( is that really his name? sounds pretty stoopid) moving with those awesome speed line blurs. It's like he's in an anime. 

Pretty cool.

And lol at a watermelon on some dumb loli's head.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 10, 2011)

I can't wait                     .


----------



## Scizor (Oct 10, 2011)

*European Tales of the Abyss 3DS Release Date Announced*



> Namco Bandai has announced that Tales of the Abyss 3DS will be releasing on the 25th of November, 2011 in Europe.
> 
> Tales of the Abyss originally released on the PlayStation 2, but Namco Bandai decided that the Nintendo 3DS would be the perfect place for European gamers to experience the acclaimed tale of Luke fon Fabre. It will make use of the console's dual screens, while also offering 3D support.
> 
> ...



You can view the screenshots 

*Source: *


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

3DS is region locked right? LAAAAAMMEEEE! It better come to USA.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 10, 2011)

The World said:


> 3DS is region locked right? LAAAAAMMEEEE! It better come to USA.



It is coming. We're just not sure when.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cgdw0TeyCPg&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

this game looks stunning....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 14, 2011)

*Tales Social Game Will Have Over 100 Characters From 15 Games*



> Namco Bandai are bringing two of their popular series to Mobage. The publisher announced Idolm@ster Social Game (tentative title) and Tales of Kizna (tentative title). The Idolm@ster game is a bit different than the arcade and upcoming PlayStation 3 title ? it uses a card battle system. Idolm@ster Social will have over 100 characters plus brand new idols. You can also challenge other players in Live Showdowns and the winner can take an item from the loser. Idolm@ster Social is slated for release at the end of November.
> 
> 
> 
> Tales of Kizna is being developed by KLab, a social game studio that created Toybot Fighters. This game will feature over 100 characters from the series from fifteen different titles. Like the Idolm@ster Social, Tales of Kizna uses character cards. Players will be able to combine these to create a parties and join guilds with other players. Guilds can band together to battle giant monsters or other guilds. Tales of Kizna will be released in the middle of November and registration is open today.



*Source*:


----------



## Bender (Oct 14, 2011)

Aye guys Tales of the abyss of Tales of Symphonia which game is better?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 14, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Aye guys Tales of the abyss of Tales of Symphonia which game is better?



I prefer Tales of the Abyss over Tales of Symphonia, but only by a little bit; both games are awesome and I recommend both. 

If you'll play both: Start with Symphonia as the battle system is a very small step backwards compared to Tales of the Abyss, so you'll be able to enjoy both to the fullest if you play Symphonia first.

If you'll only play one of them, I'd say play Tales of the Abyss.


----------



## VioNi (Oct 14, 2011)

I saw Tales of the abyss and tales of symphonia pics on zerochan yesterday and I'm curious about them now.  

Are they any good?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 14, 2011)

Both games are great. Abyss has an anime that I liked too if you wanna check that out.


----------



## VioNi (Oct 14, 2011)

Sure do! Thanks!


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 14, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Aye guys Tales of the abyss of Tales of Symphonia which game is better?



Yet to play TOA (Will play it this year though, for the 3ds)

However, TOS (The first one) is one of the best games I have ever played. I will honestly be suprised if TOA manages to top it.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 14, 2011)

VioNi said:


> I saw Tales of the abyss and tales of symphonia pics on zerochan yesterday and I'm curious about them now.
> 
> Are they any good?



They're amazing, imo. Tales of the Abyss is one of my favorite games, actually. (And Tales of Symphonia is up there for me, too)


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 14, 2011)

every time i try to replay symphonia i can never get past the  fire dungeon. Dunno why, xd. But abyss is cool though, symp about the same i just like it more since i have beaten it. still long ways to go on abyss and vesperia.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 19, 2011)

*Start A Rave In Tales of Innocence R*



> Since the original scan all we've gotten in terms of Tales of Innocence R is trailers, trailers and more trailers. We've gotten new partial scans today, however, which reveals the purpose of that new HUD entity that's been seen in the top right-hand corner of the screen during battle.
> 
> According to Namco Bandai the R in the title means "re-imagining", not remake like some had previously thought. Tales of Innocence R will include a revised game theme, a new battle system and a new gameplay system alongside a new opening movie.
> 
> ...



*Source:* 
____________________________________

*Graces And Phantasia Are Present In Tales of the Heroes: Twin Brave*



> It's almost been a month since our last real bit of Tales of the Heroes: Twin Brave news as most of the focus has been on Tales of Innocence R for the PlayStation Vita as of late. Two new scans have been released which showcase four more of the character present in the upcoming title.
> 
> Unlike the other Tales escort titles on the PSP, this game plays similarly to the Musou/Dynasty Warriors franchise with the player controlling one character with a partner character being controlled by the game's AI. Characters from the mothership titles (and surprisingly enough Tales of the Tempest) will be included.
> 
> ...



*Source:*


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 2, 2011)

*Tales Of Xillia Sells 740,000 Units In Japan, AKB48 Dating Game Does Half*



> Namco Bandai posted strong Tales of Xillia sales in their most recent financial report. The PlayStation 3 exclusive RPG sold 740,000 units since its launch on September 8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:

Dammit, why is this game still not coming over here again?


----------



## Nodonn (Nov 2, 2011)

Releasing it here might build a Tales of fanbase in the west, something Bamco has been actively trying to avoid for years.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 2, 2011)

I guess we will get it if ToG F sales well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> They said it won't have to do with sales numbers but with fan demand.



Same thing mostly.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 10, 2011)

DYNAMIC BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krory (Nov 10, 2011)

Just 100%ed ToV recently on the 360.

I felt so fucking drained. Great game but when you had to do four runs like I did, it got a bit tedious. But it's done and done.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 10, 2011)

Krory said:


> Just 100%ed ToV recently on the 360.
> 
> I felt so fucking drained. Great game but when you had to do four runs like I did, it got a bit tedious. But it's done and done.



I sold the game back due to the last boss fight.. had all the legendary weapons but could not figure out how to actually use them and when I got to him.. he owned me badly countless times in his second form


----------



## Krory (Nov 10, 2011)

Not much can be done with them until they're "unlocked" - after you collect all seven, you need to trigger the scene with Flynn in Aurnion, where they intend to give the Fell Arms to Flynn but see he's too busy and hold on to them. Then you'll trigger the twenty-levels-higher real final boss at the end, and upon defeating him, they will be "unlocked."

He's slightly more annoying since aside from the Big Bang Mystic Arte, he also has one that is a combination of all the characters' Mystic Artes which can be worse unless you're overleveled... like I was (120 or so going in against a level 80-something boss... yeeeaaah...)

Amulets, Resurrection Dolls (or whatever), and lots of Treats and Specials and such.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 10, 2011)

The thing about that was I was like lvl 83 i think


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 11, 2011)

Ah, the ultimate weapons fight.  I own both Symphonia and Abyss and of all the bosses, the ultimate weapons are the ones I don't take on the highest difficulty since I get my butt handed to me.  Especial in Abyss, that woman does high damage on hard and don't remind me of what she does on Unkown.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 27, 2011)

anyway, recently bought Tales of the abyss for the 3ds (original was never released here)

enjoying it so far, although the main character is kind of annoying


----------



## Jedah Dohma (Nov 27, 2011)

I guess Luke is doing his job then. I find it more strange when people aren't annoyed with him at first.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 28, 2011)

He's supposed to be annoying.
Character development.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 28, 2011)

Really? I found him kinda nnoying but it made  sense. Honestly dont know where i am with Abyss though...just got the girl(Luke's 2nd stalker) with a bow a long itme back and then quit.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2011)

Byrdman said:


> The thing about that was I was like lvl 83 i think



Grind to level 110 then.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 28, 2011)

Luke being whiny in a spoiled kid way made him pretty interesting dialogue wise.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 28, 2011)

well I started playing Tales of Destiny.. how would yall rate the game?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2011)

That's a cool read.  Really hoping for an early release date.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Santoryu (Nov 29, 2011)

we might get the game in 4 years..........


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]2vgr89icGbU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]YkDioTo1aGk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 16, 2011)

I can't wait to play Tales of Xillia U in another three years.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Axl Low (Dec 28, 2011)

what do all the f's and r's and other single letters mean in the title?
Finish version?
remake?

D:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Tales of producer - Tales of series is made for Japanese gamers, first and foremost*


A portion of an InsertCredit interview with Hideo Baba, General Producer of the Tales series...



> IC: The Tales series has dedicated fans in the U.S. but not the same success as in Japan. What do you think about its status in the West? Are you satisfied?
> 
> HB: The Tales series has been developed with Japanese players in mind, so achieving success in Japan is a major goal for us. But when the development schedule makes it possible, we do like to create localized versions for some titles in the hopes that players outside of Japan will hear about the series and get to like it. While Japanese consumers remain a priority for us, as long as certain conditions are met, we do plan to continue releasing localized versions of our games for our fans outside of Japan.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 9, 2012)

I got no issues with this, its a good thing that they think of they're own country's fans before anyone else. If the other countries got a problem with that then too bad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

PSP needs a new Tales game.

Preferably one with a good combo system.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Mura said:


> I got no issues with this, its a good thing that they think of they're own country's fans before anyone else. If the other countries got a problem with that then too bad.



I have no issues with this either. All this gen developers are catering to everyone outside of their core fans, so its nice to hear someone wanting to stick with their fanbase instead of sell out.

I just wish they localize more for the people here like us who do like their games for what they are.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura, get out of this thread.

You lost posting privileges by saying Tales of Phantasia is worse than Neptunia mk2.

You lost posting privileges by implying Tales of Phantasia is worse than Legendia.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

And? What are you going to do about it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

YOU ARE BANNED! 

I am gonna ban you! 





If I had a mod power.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Esura, get out of this thread.
> 
> You lost posting privileges by saying Tales of Phantasia is worse than Neptunia mk2.
> 
> You lost posting privileges by implying Tales of Phantasia is worse than Legendia.



He said that?


----------



## Awesome (Apr 10, 2012)

You can still have a good story without catering to those outside of Japan. Sadly, no JRPG can do that. 

I picked up Tales of the Abyss over the weekend. It's pretty decent. Repetitive combat system, generic story, and extremely shitty voice acting bring it down quite a lot, but I still enjoy it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]i3qQnoDY0yI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> He said that?


Yeah and? 



Awesome said:


> You can still have a good story without catering to those outside of Japan. Sadly, no JRPG can do that.
> 
> I picked up Tales of the Abyss over the weekend. It's pretty decent. Repetitive combat system, generic story, and extremely shitty voice acting bring it down quite a lot, but I still enjoy it.



Eh, I think the stories for most JRPGs range from serviceable to great. Having a generic story doesn't mean that its bad. Then again I don't really consider Abyss' story generic nor do I think the voice acting is bad at all.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome said:


> You can still have a good story without catering to those outside of Japan. Sadly, no JRPG can do that.
> 
> I picked up Tales of the Abyss over the weekend. It's pretty decent. Repetitive combat system, generic story, and *extremely shitty voice acting* bring it down quite a lot, but I still enjoy it.



Thats why you play the undub version.


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

So you go from "shitty" English voice acting to possibly "shitty" Japanese voice acting?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 10, 2012)

If I hear JYB in mah JRPG one more time.....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

Tales of Phantasia isn't hard, but damn it's annoying.


Random monsters have 5,000 HP?

Really?

This is how you do difficulty, Namco?


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 10, 2012)

Just got Tales of Graces f

im not far into it but i decided to do moderate difficulty, and holy shit its harder than i thought it would be


*Spoiler*: __ 



I fought bryce and god damn it was tough. Sophie had to sit back and pretty much be permanent healer while i guard and attack. I was a decent level to(level 5) and he was doing 50-70 damage a pop on me




also is there any point to leveling titles after you get all the skills? Just curious


----------



## Awesome (Apr 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yeah and?
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I think the stories for most JRPGs range from serviceable to great. Having a generic story doesn't mean that its bad. Then again I don't really consider Abyss' story generic nor do I think the voice acting is bad at all.



Story is based off of opinion. The voice acting is absolutely fucking horrid. That being said I don't play a JRPG for its story. I pick on JRPGs for their obvious flaws, but I always manage to enjoy them somehow.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 10, 2012)

The Japanese voice acting for ToA is fantastic, that "Takehito Koyasu" Jade. :33


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 10, 2012)

Dat Yukana for Tear.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 10, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> Just got Tales of Graces f
> 
> im not far into it but i decided to do moderate difficulty, and holy shit its harder than i thought it would be
> 
> ...



what you expected it to be easy on medium?
Abyss mode would kill you.


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Story is based off of opinion. The voice acting is absolutely fucking horrid. That being said I don't play a JRPG for its story. I pick on JRPGs for their obvious flaws, but I always manage to enjoy them somehow.



True, to the opinion part. 

I don't get how the voice acting is horrible though.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 10, 2012)

Have you played any games with decent voice acting? 

The only one with a decent voice is Luke, everyone else sounds and speaks terrible except for Tear... to an extent. Everyone sounds generic and out of place. Some are just extremely annoying and some are just bad overall (Jade-bland, littleannoyingbitch, everyone else).


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 10, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> Just got Tales of Graces f
> 
> im not far into it but i decided to do moderate difficulty, and holy shit its harder than i thought it would be
> 
> ...



Mastering Titles gets you of course more Titles. Farming for Titles is easier on Hard mode and up due to the amount of point you be getting.


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome said:


> *Have you played any games with decent voice acting? *
> 
> The only one with a decent voice is Luke, everyone else sounds and speaks terrible except for Tear... to an extent. Everyone sounds generic and out of place. Some are just extremely annoying and some are just bad overall (Jade, littleannoyingbitch, everyone else).



Yeah, quite a few actually. I also played my share of games with bad voice acting. I do not consider Tales of the Abyss anywhere close to the bad voice acting I've been exposed to.You also may be the first person I've ever seen criticize Jade's voice acting. I thought Kirk Thornton did ight with Jade. Nicole Karrer pretty much made Tear sound exactly how I expected when I first saw Tear.

Are you sure its not the script that's bothering you more than the actual voice acting?


----------



## Awesome (Apr 10, 2012)

Eh, it's probably both come to think of it. A shitty script brings out the worst in voice acting because it sounds so terrible. 

Perhaps you have a point there... for once. It's obviously not as bad as Resident Evil if that's what you're using as a comparison.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 10, 2012)

I think this is the first time I hear someone say Jade sounding bad.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 10, 2012)

I never said he was bad, I said he was bland. I should probably clarify that.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 11, 2012)

About the voice acting, I dont mind anyone so far except future Richard. The actor is freakin terrible



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Mastering Titles gets you of course more Titles. Farming for Titles is easier on Hard mode and up due to the amount of point you be getting.



ugh, ill worry about getting all the titles my second playthrough

doing the first one without a guide(i usually use on on games i dont plan on playing a second time so i dont miss anything important)


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah, I'd stick with collecting them all on the next run and just focus on powering up with whatever you can grind.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2012)

*Next Tales of Game Announcement in Early June*

The next Tales game will be announced in early June, Jump reveals this week. The venue for the announcement: Tales of Festival 2012, of course!

According to Tales Source, which gets Jump in advance, this week's issue of the Tales-friendly manga magazine lists the new game as "Next Tales Of...." Platform, price and release date are listed as TBA.

The magazine promises an announcement for Tales of Festival 2012, which will be held on June 2 and 3.

Tales Source also says to expect a commercial to be broadcast during Hey! Hey! Hey! on May 21 and May 28. It's unclear if this commercial is for Tales of Festival itself or for the new game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)

Thats whats up, can't wait for the announcement.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2012)

I bet is going to be for the Wii U to be later port to all consoles and handheld.. Namco way..


----------



## Sephiroth (May 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Next Tales of Game Announcement in Early June*
> 
> The next Tales game will be announced in early June, Jump reveals this week. The venue for the announcement: Tales of Festival 2012, of course!
> 
> ...



Pumping them out like candy.


----------



## The World (May 9, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Have you played any games with decent voice acting?
> 
> The only one with a decent voice is Luke, everyone else sounds and speaks terrible except for Tear... to an extent. Everyone sounds generic and out of place. Some are just extremely annoying and some are just bad overall (Jade-bland, littleannoyingbitch, everyone else).



Really? You thought Yuri sucksalotofdick Lowenthall was decent, but snarky ass Jade was bad?

Esua levels right here folks.


----------



## The World (May 9, 2012)

I also hate how most assholes like on the siliconera forums always bad mouth people who don't like the dubs and defend them with such unshakeable resolve like they're about to lose money or a limb.

I mean shit just because it's in English doesn't make it better, and just because it's in English doesn't mean I'll relate to it better. 

If the voice acting is so terrible it's like watching an Uwe Boll film, it just pulls me out of the story. When in Japanese I don't understand most of what they're saying so it doesn't bother me too much. The shit goes both ways.


----------



## Scizor (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

Is she pulling a sword out from between her busoms?

I must know what this anime is called!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Is she pulling a sword out from between her busoms?
> 
> I must know what this anime is called!



lol esura. She is from Ao no Exorcist and I forget where she pulls out the sword from. Her stomach or her breasts, one of the two.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)

Just checked out that interview. Hideo basically said fuck you west, my country comes first. Doing shit for you costs too much.


----------



## Awesome (May 9, 2012)

The World said:


> I also hate how most assholes like on the siliconera forums always bad mouth people who don't like the dubs and defend them with such unshakeable resolve like they're about to lose money or a limb.
> 
> I mean shit just because it's in English doesn't make it better, and just because it's in English doesn't mean I'll relate to it better.
> 
> If the voice acting is so terrible it's like watching an Uwe Boll film, it just pulls me out of the story. When in Japanese I don't understand most of what they're saying so it doesn't bother me too much. The shit goes both ways.



I completely agree. Even if the writing is rock solid I'll still cringe if it's bad voice acting.


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

The World said:


> I also hate how most assholes like on the siliconera forums always bad mouth people who don't like the dubs and defend them with such unshakeable resolve like they're about to lose money or a limb.
> 
> I mean shit just because it's in English doesn't make it better, and just because it's in English doesn't mean I'll relate to it better.
> 
> If the voice acting is so terrible it's like watching an Uwe Boll film, it just pulls me out of the story. When in Japanese I don't understand most of what they're saying so it doesn't bother me too much. The shit goes both ways.


You got sub lovers doing the same shit on other forums. Many sub lovers in general usually bad mouth those who rather listen to something in their own language than one they don't understand, whether the English dub is bad or not. I personally don't understand the logic in preferring to listen to another language you don't understand over something you do just because it sounds bad but whatever. Different strokes for different blokes.

I don't consider Abyss' voice acting to be bad personally. 



Mura said:


> lol esura. She is from Ao no Exorcist and I forget where she pulls out the sword from. Her stomach or her breasts, one of the two.


I've heard of that anime before. It's new?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> You got sub lovers doing the same shit on other forums. Many sub lovers in general usually bad mouth those who rather listen to something in their own language than one they don't understand, whether the English dub is bad or not. I personally don't understand the logic in preferring to listen to another language you don't understand over something you do just because it sounds bad but whatever. Different strokes for different blokes.
> 
> I don't consider Abyss' voice acting to be bad personally.
> 
> ...



In terms of subs over dubs. When I first started watching subbed anime I could tell right away that the emotions and feelings the seiyuus put in their character's voices was far more intense than english dub voice actors. That is what really caught me and the seiyuus just sound better to me and I just want to hear their voices more and more. The feeling just isn't as good and just isn't the same with dubs. Since then I've never looked back and I don't regret it. Though I think you know my standpoint by now.

About Ao no Exorcist, it just finished up this october so its still fairly new.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> You got sub lovers doing the same shit on other forums. Many sub lovers in general usually bad mouth those who rather listen to something in their own language than one they don't understand, whether the English dub is bad or not. I personally don't understand the logic in preferring to listen to another language you don't understand over something you do just because it sounds bad but whatever. Different strokes for different blokes.
> 
> I don't consider Abyss' voice acting to be bad personally.
> 
> ...


 The anime was epic until episode 15 after that down hill.. AO...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> The anime was epic until episode 15 after that down hill.. AO...



All animes can't be perfect, they just had to divert from the manga at that point.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2012)

Mura said:


> All animes can't be perfect, they just had to divert from the manga at that point.


 The way they went with the anime was lame to the extreme.. Manga is just too good..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> The way they went with the anime was lame to the extreme.. Manga is just too good..



A movie is supposed to come out at some point, I can only hope it will give me a good feeling about the series again.


----------



## The World (May 9, 2012)

Sounds like what they did with the original FMA or Soul Eater.

I want Soul Eater back the way they brought back FMA


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2012)

The World said:


> Sounds like what they did with the original FMA or Soul Eater.
> 
> I want Soul Eater back the way they brought back FMA


 and Needless too. Needles was a 13th episode project and it got so popular that they went to 26 but after episode 22 they went Anime only which damaged the anime quality. One of the best anime at that moment with some minor changes because of the Manga light gore.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Rhythmic- (May 10, 2012)

Sweet! Another Tales that probably will never come stateside!


----------



## Mishudo (May 10, 2012)

^It'll probably be on the 360 as well, since they just had Graces and Xilia


----------



## Scizor (May 10, 2012)

My set derailed the thread

sorry about that 



Rhythmic- said:


> Sweet! Another Tales that probably will never come stateside!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 10, 2012)

Scizor said:


> My set derailed the thread
> 
> sorry about that



No prob scizor, Shura can be distracting at times.

That vid with the interview of Hideo also showcased the Tales Of Magazine. I want that so badly.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


>



Well that looks sweet.  Hopefully more info comes out for it in the upcoming months.


----------



## The World (May 10, 2012)

They finally trying to make it like FF now eh?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 10, 2012)

The World said:


> They finally trying to make it like FF now eh?



Tales>FF

Tales characters are far more likable and appealing than FF characters.


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2012)

Mura said:


> *Tales characters are far more likable and appealing than FF characters.*



But....wait...shit....

FF fanboy in me want to deny this but...shit....


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2012)

Tales is getting to a point that should just rest for a period of time...


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 10, 2012)

Looks finally respectable. At least the concepts. I'm interested.
Indeed very much FF like, gotta look up who's the artist. Looks similar to Akihiko Yoshida's art.



Mura said:


> Tales>FF
> 
> Tales characters are far more likable and appealing than FF characters.


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2012)

Maybe its the skits or something but I've grown much more fond of the characters in Vesperia and Graces f than I ever did over FFVII or FFX, and I consider those the best of the FF series.

Tales of games are just good with characterization I guess.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 10, 2012)

Tales characters are easier to like and or dislike due to how extreme their defining traits are. FF characters are often more in the middle grounds so u are often left with a meh impression off the bat. You sort of have to do/see alot in the game to appreciate alot of FF characters.

But I think that comes with how different FF and Tales approach their stories. FF stories often have an incomplete character who becomes complete as you progress through the game. Tales seem to have you start with characters who are complete already but go through experiences that make them change or struggle. Its a matter of being able to immediately connect with them.

Add in the usual "Tales" charm and many dialogues that pull out the inner most quirks of a character. Like...imagine playing FFX and u got random dialogue of Auron and Wakka...and u find out Auron has a fantasy Blitzball team or something lol. I used to hate this type of shit. but i've come to accept how Tales builds their characters and it actually affects my take on certain characters.

Tales of the Abyss had me hating alot of characters though. Ive never seen a main character get shat on by everyone so much.


----------



## Jing (May 10, 2012)

I bought Graces F today. Combat threw me off a bit, it was alot different from the other Tales I played.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 10, 2012)

Guess they're sticking with the somewhat modern appearance from Xillia. Xillia was kinda modern, right?

Regarding characters, that's always been one of Tales' strong points.

That's not to say that all the characters are likable, but that when you like them you end up falling in love with them.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 11, 2012)

I still have alot of Tales games to finish, I think I will start with finishing my playthrough of Legendia after I finish with Persona, I really like the character designs of that game in general.


----------



## Scizor (May 11, 2012)

Mura said:


> No prob scizor, Shura can be distracting at times.



Yeah 



Sephiroth said:


> I still have alot of Tales games to finish, I think I will start with finishing my playthrough of Legendia after I finish with Persona, I really like the character designs of that game in general.



Legendia's story and characters are amazing imo.
Though I was a bit younger when I played it so my view might be slightly affected by that.


----------



## Rhythmic- (May 14, 2012)

-realized he doesn't understand a lick of Japanese. 
-


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 14, 2012)

Rhythmic- said:


> -realized he doesn't understand a lick of Japanese.
> -



Very interesting.  So it's under 20 days til the next announcement.


----------



## Scizor (May 14, 2012)

Rhythmic- said:


> -realized he doesn't understand a lick of Japanese.
> -



That makes me hyped for the announcement

Good teaser site, lol


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 14, 2012)

*New Tales Game is a "Mothership" Title -- Famitsu*



> Famitsu.com has posted a report about Namco Bandai's upcoming Tales announcement. The report says that the new game is a "mothership" title. This would put it in the same class as games like Xillia, Vesperia and Graces. It also means it's not a remake akin to Tales of Innocence R, and it's not a side-offering like Radiant Mythology.
> 
> Namco Bandai has not announced a platform or release timeframe for the new game. The announcement will come on June 2 at the Tales of Festival event. Tales Members can watch the event live. Namco Bandai will also be airing commercials for the new game during the Hey! Hey! Hey! broadcast on Fuji TV on the 21st and 28th.





Since its a mothership title its gonna be PS3 for sure. Not sure if they'll bring it to the 360 but who knows.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> *New Tales Game is a "Mothership" Title -- Famitsu*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wut?lol why? It is Namco they might go with the new Console or handheld "3DS"


----------



## Scizor (May 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> *New Tales Game is a "Mothership" Title -- Famitsu*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so hyped for this game while I know the chance of it even coming the west are slim (though they did say they want to localize more Tales of titles)

Also I'm just really interested in the new characters etc.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> wut?lol why? It is Namco they might go with the new Console or handheld "3DS"



I doubt they'll wait for the new consoles to come out to do this. If that was the case then why announce a new tales game now instead of when the new consoles come out?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> I doubt they'll wait for the new consoles to come out to do this. If that was the case then why announce a new tales game now instead of when the new consoles come out?


 They did with the Wii. ToG


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> They did with the Wii. ToG



Well when June 2nd comes around then lets see if I eat my words. I still think it'll be PS3.


----------



## Mishudo (May 14, 2012)

^ I figured it'd be the 360 since:
Vesperia (360) then Graces (Wii) then Xilia (Ps3). That'd be a douche move if they did ps3 again lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 14, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> ^ I figured it'd be the 360 since:
> Vesperia (360) then Graces (Wii) then Xilia (Ps3). *That'd be a douche move if they did ps3 again* lol


 Well it is Namco.. They are jerks by default..


----------



## Scizor (May 14, 2012)

They might be planning to release it for the Wii U

But I don't know, I agree with Mura on this one.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 14, 2012)

PS3 is the obvious console of choice, it's where Tales games are most popular and sell the best.

They wouldn't make it for Xbox or Wii as those are dead/dying and the Wii U is still too far off.

I'd be surprised if it wasn't for PS3.


----------



## Rhythmic- (May 14, 2012)

It's for the Vita. 

I doubt it's for any of the 3 current consoles tbh. And it'd be bad timing if it's for the Wii U. Vita seriously needs to be resuscitated in Japan, and a Tales game can do it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 14, 2012)

Vita will have the new Hatsune Miku game so it'll sell just fine with that alone. Though it'd be nice if they did it for PS3 and Vita.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 14, 2012)

The Vita will probably get that rumored remake of Tales of Hearts, I don't think they'll give it a true mainline Tales game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 14, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> The Vita will probably get that rumored remake of Tales of Hearts, I don't think they'll give it a true mainline Tales game.



I did also say PS3 as well, no way I think a handheld should get a mothership title alone. Remake of Hearts does sound pretty good for it though, wish they would do Tales of Rebirth as well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 14, 2012)

A main Tales on Vita? that would be a great steal and yet I doubt it..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 15, 2012)

*Tales Strategy Game Announced for Android*



> A new mothership Tales game is going to be announced early next month. But before that announcement, Namco Bandai has provided a first look at another new development for the franchise: a mobile strategy title.
> 
> Tales of the World Tactics Union will be released to KDDI Android devices on July 2, Famitsu.com reports today. This new take on the series features, as one might expect from the "World" offshoot, classic Tales characters battling together.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2012)

*Baba Talks Next Tales With Famitsu*



> Similar to last week's Jump, this week's Famitsu has a teaser look at the new "Next Tales of" game that Namco Bandai will be announcing in early June. But unlike Jump, Famitsu managed to get some commentary from series producer Hideo Baba.
> 
> Baba confirmed that the game is indeed a mothership title. The catch phrase for the game is "Are you prepared to destroy the world for the girl?" This phrase apparently has some ties to both the story and gameplay systems.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2012)

*Tales of Graces F To Grace Europe With A Special Edition*



> It?s been a few months since Tales of Graces F was released in English, but its presence is still lacking in Europe. Today, however, Namco Bandai took notice of this and unveiled an ?Exclusive Day One Edition? of Tales of Graces F for Europe, along with a release date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)

I have my Bomba Doll for Europe ready..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 16, 2012)

Mura said:


> *Baba Talks Next Tales With Famitsu*




Now I'm thinking a Tales game that's along the lines of Zero no Kiseki & Ao no Kiseki, setting wise.


----------



## Rhythmic- (May 16, 2012)

Did Bamco ever release a limited edition Tales outside of Japan? 


Maybe they were happy with the US sales and figured they can get some even better numbers by doing this for EU.


----------



## Cave Jansen (May 16, 2012)

Rhythmic- said:


> Did Bamco ever release a limited edition Tales outside of Japan?
> 
> 
> Maybe they were happy with the US sales and figured they can get some even better numbers by doing this for EU.




Well, yes, if we can count a steelbook as a special edition.

*Spoiler*: __ 









But this is a rare treat, specially to Europe. This is not the Bamco i was used to.


----------



## Scizor (May 16, 2012)

Mura said:


> *Tales of Graces F To Grace Europe With A Special Edition*



I'm so pre-ordering that


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 16, 2012)

I didn't know Tales Studio closed. When did that happen?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2012)

It was announced in November that the tales team will be dissolved and merge with their publisher, Namco Bandai.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2012)

The world most certainly looks different than your run of the mill tales game.

Actually reminds me of the FF VIII world.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)

Looks more darker imo..


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2012)

Mura said:


> *Tales of Graces F To Grace Europe With A Special Edition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What in the Hell!!

And they couldn't do this for the NA release or at least considered some small extras for the fans here beside the DLC costumes and theme.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 16, 2012)

These Tales announcements always get me so excited and pumped and then I realise that it's going to take at least 1 1/2-2 years before it gets out in English.


----------



## Corran (May 16, 2012)

I've just started the 3DS Tales game, please tell me the main character gets better because at this rate I think its going to get really grating


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 16, 2012)

Corran said:


> I've just started the 3DS Tales game, please tell me the main character gets better because at this rate I think its going to get really grating



Maybe


*Spoiler*: __ 



He becomes something of a walking doormat around the second half of the game after a certain scene.


----------



## Scizor (May 17, 2012)

Corran said:


> I've just started the 3DS Tales game, please tell me the main character gets better because at this rate I think its going to get really grating



He gets better.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 17, 2012)

Corran said:


> I've just started the 3DS Tales game, please tell me the main character gets better because at this rate I think its going to get really grating



In my opinion he gets lame, but that will probably be better for you.


----------



## Cave Jansen (May 17, 2012)

Scizor said:


> He gets better.



I second this. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hated the way Luke was before the revealing of his character as a replica. It made really hard to stomach the NG+ to me.


----------



## Kaitou (May 17, 2012)

That New Tales is looking good.

It does look darker indeed.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 21, 2012)

The next tales of CM. Nothing revealing so don't go expecting too much.

[YOUTUBE]vPbAmc04lhg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (May 21, 2012)

I have less hope for a 360 tales than i do a NA release :<


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 29, 2012)

*Tales Developer Debunks 3DS Tales Rumors*



> Namco Bandai's Yoshito Higuchi caused somewhat of a stir over the weekend when he Tweeted that he'd be taking his 3DS to the upcoming Tales of Festival event, and that he hoped attendees with a 3DS would turn their system's SpotPass on. While it was possible that Higuchi was merely hoping to do some SpotPass exchanges with fans, some speculated that he might have been hinting at a 3DS Tales announcement.
> 
> Higuchi cleared things up with a followup Tweet today, expressing surprise that his Tweet was interpreted so. Said Higuchi, "I'm not involved in the new Tales games. Sorry."
> 
> ...


----------



## Gecka (May 29, 2012)

I'm gonna have to just learn Japanese just to play the PS3 port of Vesperia, now that the "Tales of" studio has been dissolved.

FML

I GET IT, I'M A FILTHY GAIJIN, JUST GIMME THOSE DOUBLE MYSTIC ARTES ALREADY PLEASE.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2012)

lol Namco do not want to make money? 3DS sounds the logic way to go in Japan.. PS3 second choices.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> lol Namco do not want to make money? 3DS sounds the logic way to go in Japan.. PS3 second choices.



He's not involved in making Tales games, he doesn't get to decide things like platforms.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 1, 2012)

So the new Tales will be announced soon. I'm predicting Tales of Xillia 2 to be it. Mostly based on this that came out earlier today. If I'm wrong then oh well, can't hurt for trying.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 1, 2012)

Mura said:


> So the new Tales will be announced soon. I'm predicting Tales of Xillia 2 to be it. Mostly based on this that came out earlier today. If I'm wrong then oh well, can't hurt for trying.



I was wondering about that.  I visited the countdown site and all it read was 0 days.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 2, 2012)

we need a tales of game with a strong female lead/main
Sort of like Judith or Raine but being THE main character

Why do always have the guy protecting the girl?
Why can't Tales do a Girl protecting the girl[] or the guy? O:


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Tales of Xillia 2_


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 2, 2012)

Happy my prediction came true.

Very psyched to see it get a sequel though.

Edit: The Details on this.



> The PS3 sequel will take place one year after the original's end. Characters introduced in a trailer include main character Ludgar, his cat Lulu, and a little girl who's said to be the key to the story, Elle.
> 
> You'll be able to make key choices with Ludgar using L1 and R1. One passage in the trailer involves a decision about using tomatoes in a recipe -- Elle apparently hates tomatoes. Another sequence shows a decision with greater effect -- you're given a choice of facing off against the enemy or backing off. The event proceeds differently depending on your selection.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope they are making ToX DC next. From what I've read original Xillia definitely needs a lot of improvement. And I hope it comes out sooner than it (original ToX) gets localization in the west.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 2, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> I hope they are making ToX DC next. From what I've read original Xillia definitely needs a lot of improving. And I hope it comes out sooner than it (original ToX) gets localization in the west.



I've read that too, not too sure if its in their plans but I hope it gets a DC as well.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 2, 2012)

Seriously, a sequel?
Oh well, better than nothing. At least for PS3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't see how anyone could ever get excited for this without even being able to play the first one


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 2, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I don't see how anyone could ever get excited for this without even being able to play the first one



Not hard really, especially if you like the tales series.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 2, 2012)

Maybe they'll include first part.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

Mura said:


> Not hard really, especially if you like the tales series.



I'm saying, _how can you be excited if you can't even play the game_


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 2, 2012)

oh boy a sequel to a game that didnt come out in the US


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 2, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm saying, _how can you be excited if you can't even play the game_



Oh, I see where your getting at.

Well I really don't let that affect me too much. I don't liked getting depressed over things like that, rather I get excited.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 2, 2012)

New vid of Xillia 2. 

[YOUTUBE]R35xRU2zU2A[/YOUTUBE]

Edit:


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 2, 2012)

Game looks good. I was kinda hoping it was an all new Tales though. 



Lord Genome said:


> oh boy a sequel to a game that didnt come out in the US



Keep your fingers crossed. Graces F *sorta* did pretty good here, so there's still a tiny bit of hope.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 3, 2012)

The 6th Tales of Character Poll came out and Yuri tops the list once again.


*Favorite Overall Character:*


1. Yuri Lowell (Tales of Vesperia)
2. Leon Magnus (Tales of Destiny)
3. Asbel Lhant (Tales of Graces)
4. Luke fon Fabre (Tales of the Abyss)
5. Alvin (Tales of Xillia)
6. Milla Maxwell (Tales of Xillia)
7. Zelos Wilder (Tales of Symphonia)
8. Lloyd Irving (Tales of Symphonia)
9. Rita Mordio (Tales of Vesperia)
10. Jude Mathis (Tales of Xillia)
11. Emil Castagnier (Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World)
12. Guy Cecil (Tales of the Abyss)
13. Kratos Aurion (Tales of Symphonia)
14. Raven (Tales of Vesperia)
15. Cheria Barnes (Tales of Graces)
16. Flynn Scifo (Tales of Vesperia)
17. Jade Curtiss (Tales of the Abyss)
18. Sophie (Tales of Graces)
19. Spada Belforma (Tales of Innocence)
20. Reid Hershel (Tales of Eternia)
21. Leia Rolando (Tales of Xillia)
22. Colette Brunel (Tales of Symphonia)
23. Pascal (Tales of Graces)
24. Cless Alvein (Tales of Phantasia)
25. Elise Lutus (Tales of Xillia)
26. Presea Combatir (Tales of Symphonia)
27. Tear Grants (Tales of the Abyss)
28. Richard (Tales of Graces)
29. Gaius (Tales of Xillia)
30. Estelle (Tales of Vesperia)

*Ideal/Best Partners:*

1. Yuri Lowell and Flynn Scifo (Tales of Vesperia)
2. Jude Mathis and Milla Maxwell (Tales of Xillia)
3. Asbel Lhant and Cheria Barnes (Tales of Graces)
4. Flynn Scifo (Tales of Vesperia) and Guy Cecil (Tales of the Abyss)
5. Zelos Wilder (Tales of Symphonia) and Jade Curtiss (Tales of the Abyss)
6. Luke fon Fabre and Guy Cecil (Tales of the Abyss)
7. Emil Castagnier and Marta Lualdi (Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World)
8. Yuri Lowell and Repede (Tales of Vesperia)
9. Leon Magnus and Judas (Tales of Destiny and Destiny 2) (and then the universe exploded again)
10. Lloyd Irving and Zelos Wilder (Tales of Symphonia)

*Character You Would Want As A Younger Brother/Sister:*

1. Elise Lutus (Tales of Xillia)
2. Sophie (Tales of Graces)
3. Genis Sage (Tales of Symphonia)
4. Mao (Tales of Rebirth)
5. Rita Mordio (Tales of Vesperia)
6. Jude Mathis (Tales of Xillia)
7. Karol Capel (Tales of Vesperia)
8. Hubert Oswell (Tales of Graces)
9. Leon Magnus (Tales of Destiny)
10. Yuri Lowell (Tales of Vesperia) (...what)

*Favorite Mascot Character:*

1. Repede (Tales of Vesperia)
2. Mieu (Tales of the Abyss)
3. Tipo (Tales of Xillia)
4. Viva-kun
5. Quickie (Tales of Eternia)
6. Corrine (Tales of Symphonia)
7. Tokunaga (Tales of the Abyss)
8. Rappigs (Tales of the Abyss)
9. Oresoren (Tales of Legendia)
10. Tenebrae (Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World)


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2012)

Mura said:


> The 6th Tales of Character Poll came out and Yuri tops the list once again.
> 
> 
> *Favorite Overall Character:*
> ...



Lol, well that's interesting.  Also, yes the battle dog gets some love.


----------



## Esura (Jun 3, 2012)

Sophie only at 18? Fuck list.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 3, 2012)

Emil beat Sophie. Fucking EMIL!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 3, 2012)

So guys. From what I heard.. Xillia (1) is possibly announced for America!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 3, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> So guys. From what I heard.. Xillia (1) is possibly announced for America!



Where'd you hear that?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow...did Tales of Xillia use the same engine as 2?

That is only incredibly ugly title. That looks like a mid-tier PS2 game.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 4, 2012)

i see alot of Vesperia and Symphonia
Proof that Tales of the Abyss was the shittiest game in the series :33

Jade is a no brainer on the list
LOL TEAR


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 4, 2012)

To me, TotA is easily the best Tales games in English. Loved every characters and their seiyu's work in 500+ skits so they are the most memorable characters in Tales franchise to me. At least main 4 (Jade>Guy>Tear>Luke), the other two are more forgettable.

And it's the only Tales game where I liked the plot (from the beginning to the end) at least to some degree.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 4, 2012)

I sense it, its coming.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 4, 2012)

Mura said:


> I sense it, its coming.





> *It's just so Veigue at the moment,* so I'm not entirely sure *bricked*.



Now I hate him for saying that.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 7, 2012)

Hoping it's Xillia but my gut tells me it's ToIR. That ToIR DLC that accidentally popped up in the US Vita PSN Store months ago was the first thing that came to mind when I saw this. 

I won't complain if it's ToIR though. I'll take whatever Tales they decide to release out West.


----------



## Esura (Jun 7, 2012)

ToIR?

Fuck that. Innocence on DS is boring as shit and I cannot imagine R being that much of an improvement. If they give us Innocence R over Xillia I'm going to choke a bitch. I try to support as much localizations as I can but hell no. No...just no....


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> ToIR?
> 
> Fuck that. Innocence on DS is boring as shit and I cannot imagine R being that much of an improvement. If they give us Innocence R over Xillia I'm going to choke a bitch. I try to support as much localizations as I can but hell no. No...just no....



Innocence R is a massive improvement.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> ToIR?
> 
> Fuck that. Innocence on DS is boring as shit and I cannot imagine R being that much of an improvement. If they give us Innocence R over Xillia I'm going to choke a bitch. I try to support as much localizations as I can but hell no. No...just no....


I'd be ok with this since ToIR, as had been said, is a _massive_ improvement over original game, and if we still get Xillia but some time later. Especially if improved version of ToX is planned, because I know I'd rage hard if Vesperia situation happens again with Xillia.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm hoping to hear for a Xillia localization annoucement along with NamcoBandai relenting up and giving us the DLC anime costumes for Graces f.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 12, 2012)

I REALLY hope it's Xillia's localisation (US/EU).

And Xillia 2 looks awesome, imo 
That Ludgar dude is so boss


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 12, 2012)

Scizor said:


> I REALLY hope it's Xillia's localisation (US/EU).



Hopefully...

We will probably be waiting 3 years for it though


----------



## Scizor (Jun 12, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Hopefully...
> 
> We will probably be waiting 3 years for it though



We('ll) have Graces F in the meantime, though. =)


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 12, 2012)

I look at tales of xillia
then frown that I sold my PS3 to make the rent T___T


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 13, 2012)

*Tales of Xillia 2: More Info On Ludger & Elle + New Story & General Game Details*



> This week's Famitsu features new in-depth information about Tales of Xillia 2, mainly more info about Ludger and Elle, about their story, the game's battle system and the game itself in general.
> 
> *Characters:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2012)

> Well, that's a lot of info, but there will be more to come soon! I'd like to take this time to mention that this month's Tales Merch Monthly is late because I didn't want it to overshadow any possible new Tales news (like this one). It'll be out within this week though, so stay tuned!



*Source:* 

The big news this week


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 15, 2012)

Thought I post the first trailer, but in HD.

[YOUTUBE]77kzgrRBBD4[/YOUTUBE]

I never tire of watching this.


----------



## Captain Katsura (Jun 16, 2012)

Scizor said:


> *Source:*
> 
> The big news this week



Please let it Xillia


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 27, 2012)

I really like the design of Ludger.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2012)

Does someone actually _care_ about Xillia 2? Thought it was just me.

Well then:


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 27, 2012)

Why wouldn't people care?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2012)

I figured people don't care since it hasn't been localized. If they can't get it then why bother trying to know about it? That kind of thing.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 27, 2012)

Ah I see, well it should be localized one day.

and if it doesn't, should be a fan translation up on gamefaqs pretty soon after release.

I just play quite a few imported games and skip the text if there isn't a translation up, I really need to get back into learning Nihongo, I know alot of spoken words, but can't read.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Ah I see, well it should be localized one day.
> 
> and if it doesn't, should be a fan translation up on gamefaqs pretty soon after release.
> 
> I just play quite a few imported games and skip the text if there isn't a translation up, I really need to get back into learning Nihongo, I know alot of spoken words, but can't read.



Ah yeah, basically the same as me then. I was teaching myself but I stopped for a while and haven't gone back to doing it. I'm playing Tales of Hearts right now too untranslated, when they speak I can understand but when its just text I skip over it. 

Poor Kohak.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2012)

Mura said:


> Does someone actually _care_ about Xillia 2? Thought it was just me.
> 
> Well then:



Interesting, now here is hoping for a future localization for both the original game and this sequel.  


Also, Mura did you catch current Symphonia OVA?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Interesting, now here is hoping for a future localization for both the original game and this sequel.
> 
> 
> Also, Mura did you catch current Symphonia OVA?



Haven't checked out the raw yet, I think I'll watch it today though since you brought it up.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2012)

Tales of the World: Tactics Union trailer for the Android Phone.

[YOUTUBE]jGA31iEDBrQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 27, 2012)

Android Phone.

What a waste of a cool idea.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2012)

Hoping it gets a PSP port in the future....hoping.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Dc1BHJh56RY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Corran (Jul 1, 2012)

Man Tales of Abyss just keeps on going and going and going...


----------



## bobby8685 (Jul 2, 2012)

Corran said:


> Man Tales of Abyss just keeps on going and going and going...



Yes it does. For better or worse. I love the battle systems and a few of the recent stories have been good. But they are still getting by with really good PS2 visuals. Not saying they need to go graphics over gameplay but after banking for so long, they can step up the production value.

That said, I'd kill for a Tales of Phantasia HD remake.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2012)

The psp version is pretty great.


----------



## Flynn (Jul 2, 2012)

Mura said:


> I figured people don't care since it hasn't been localized. If they can't get it then why bother trying to know about it? That kind of thing.



Well if people don't care at all about the japanese version, there'd be no hope of it getting localized.

Hence why I import every game not confirmed for localization.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh hello Tales Series Thread, where have you been every time I come to the Gaming Department?

... Can't say much more than that, I haven't been playing any Tales games lately...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Oh hello Tales Series Thread, where have you been every time I come to the Gaming Department?
> 
> ... Can't say much more than that, I haven't been playing any Tales games lately...



Well you could pick one and we could play it together.


----------



## Esura (Jul 2, 2012)

bobby8685 said:


> Yes it does. For better or worse. I love the battle systems and a few of the recent stories have been good. *But they are still getting by with really good PS2 visuals. **Not saying they need to go graphics over gameplay but after banking for so long, they can step up the production value.*
> 
> That said, I'd kill for a Tales of Phantasia HD remake.



Vesperia's and Xillia's graphics are leaps and bounds above the average PS2 game. Have you actually played a PS2 game recently?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2012)

They finally moved away from chibi characters with Xillia which is nice.


----------



## Esura (Jul 2, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> They finally moved away from chibi characters with Xillia which is nice.



They don't have chibi characters in Vesperia either, if you mean what I think you mean.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2012)

Vesperia's are still SD for sure.


----------



## The World (Jul 2, 2012)

Corran said:


> Man Tales of Abyss just keeps on going and going and going...



Seriously, they just keep moving from one awfully named place to another and I'm like, is this it?

Probably the most boring RPG I've played in awhile, but maybe it's cause I play it off and on and because it's on the 3DS with a tiny screen.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 3, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Vesperia's are still SD for sure.



what is SD?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 3, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> what is SD?



Super deformed.


----------



## Corran (Jul 3, 2012)

The World said:


> Seriously, they just keep moving from one awfully named place to another and I'm like, is this it?
> 
> Probably the most boring RPG I've played in awhile, but maybe it's cause I play it off and on and because it's on the 3DS with a tiny screen.



It definitely drags on a bit. And yeah the screen does not help at all. Turned off the 3D after a while and it always feels like the screen is dark even with 3D turned off. So many jaggies too.

I finished the game last night, I don't feel the need to replay it or use the new game+ save.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2012)

So where is she? All I see is Elle.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 4, 2012)

No scan of her yet, they just know her info I suppose.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jul 4, 2012)

I guess im the only one who is sick of these loli characters in some games of tales , but yeah this is japan after all


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 4, 2012)

the only loli i could not rage at was Presea
then again she wasnt exactly a loli
she was like 26-28 right? O:


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 4, 2012)

Alright, so abyssal chronicles has the scans of her and more info on returning characters such as Alvin and Leia.



Another gameplay update as well.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2012)

If you could just remove Elle, you would have a very cool completely older group.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 4, 2012)

Leia is still 16 in Xillia 2. Not like she is an adult as well.


----------



## Esura (Jul 4, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> If you could just remove Elle, you would have a very cool completely older group.



That would be boring.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2012)

Mura said:


> Leia is still 16 in Xillia 2. Not like she is an adult as well.



True, but she dresses to impress, and adult enough by Japanese standards.

Elle is going to be an annoying as hell character.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 4, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> True, but she dresses to impress, and adult enough by Japanese standards.
> 
> Elle is going to be an annoying as hell character.



I think you just don't like lolis, do you seph?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2012)

Mura said:


> I think you just don't like lolis, do you seph?



When they are just there to act like an annoying brat and uguu moments? Yes.

Anise for example was an entertaining character at least.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 4, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> When they are just there to act like an annoying brat and uguu moments? Yes.
> 
> Anise for example was an entertaining character at least.



Well from what I've read she is spoiled and shy. Usually that is the formula for a tsundere character though I do like some tsunderes. Hoping she won't be annoying and add to the fact that she is a NPC. She does have the the formula for a dis-likable character but I'm hoping I'm wrong.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2012)

There you go, I can't stand tsunderes.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2012)

Julius has like the most unique design I've seen in a rpg in a while also.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 4, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> There you go, I can't stand tsunderes.



Some tsunderes are likable, to me at least.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2012)

Mura said:


> Some tsunderes are likable, to me at least.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2012)

That's interesting.  It took me a while to get used to that battle system, but I enjoyed it once I got a handle on it.  Really have to be getting back to it since I want my first Platinum Trophy on the PS3 to be done with Graces f.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 4, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's interesting.  It took me a while to get used to that battle system, but I enjoyed it once I got a handle on it.  Really have to be getting back to it since I want my first Platinum Trophy on the PS3 to be done with Graces f.



Yeah, graces f is certainly fun to play with. It really is relieving to not have to worry about TP usage and CC usage is very interesting to use throughout battle.

My favorite battle system is Abyss. Mainly becasue it was my second tales game I ever played(first was symphonia) and I hated the fact I couldn't free run in that and abyss was a god send. The FOF was very fun to use too, I remember trying as hard as I could to see what artes could be FOF. So much fun with that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2012)

Which Tales have you played Mura?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 4, 2012)

Lets see, not in this order but:

Tales of Symphonia
Tales of Symphoniaawn of the New World(hours I will never get back)
Tales of the Abyss
Tales of Destiny
Tales of Eternia
Tales of Legendia
Tales of Graces f
Tales of Phantasia
Tales of Hearts

Non Mothership titles:

Tales of the World: Radiant Mythology
Tales of the Heroes: Twin Brave


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2012)

Mura said:


> Yeah, graces f is certainly fun to play with. It really is relieving to not have to worry about TP usage and CC usage is very interesting to use throughout battle.
> 
> My favorite battle system is Abyss. Mainly becasue it was my second tales game I ever played(first was symphonia) and I hated the fact I couldn't free run in that and abyss was a god send. The FOF was very fun to use too, I remember trying as hard as I could to see what artes could be FOF. So much fun with that.



Lol, I also enjoyed Abyss's battle system.  I had a lot of fun with the FOF, especially when equip a tech with a sunshine core to utilize a non active FOF circle.  On the higher difficulties with the bosses, I activated a ton of those alt techs that it slowed the PS2 down.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 4, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, I also enjoyed Abyss's battle system.  I had a lot of fun with the FOF, especially when equip a tech with a sunshine core to utilize a non active FOF circle.  On the higher difficulties with the bosses, I activated a ton of those alt techs that it slowed the PS2 down.



When I got multiple sunshine cores they were abused......maliciously.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 5, 2012)

Hoping _that_ surprise for us Western fans wasn't just that autographed LE Xillia Baba showcased in the interview. Though there's still hope after reading a few of those TalesofU tweets.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Axl Low (Jul 5, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> When they are just there to act like an annoying brat and uguu moments? Yes.
> 
> Anise for example was an entertaining character at least.



i still wanted to curbstomp her
really i guess wanted to yank her by the hair
plant the heel of my boot into her neck
let go of her hair
with my foot slamming her face into the ground due to the release of tension 
watching some of teeth fly out 
and blood pour out


I FUCKING HATE LOLIS


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh yeah I got an xbox 360 hacked version of the PS3 version of xillia
time to find out how good this game is ;D


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 5, 2012)

Namco released a new Xillia 2 event scene, though I wouldn't really call it new since its the one on the train.

[YOUTUBE]xBXGPXQeSec[/YOUTUBE]

Ludger has got some moves. Let me find out he is the new Yuri Lowell.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2012)

Lol, well for me as long as the loli's pull their weight in my team I'm fine with them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't know if I like Graces' battle system.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 5, 2012)

Mura said:


> Namco released a new Xillia 2 event scene, though I wouldn't really call it new since its the one on the train.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]xBXGPXQeSec[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Ludger has got some moves. Let me find out he is the new Yuri Lowell.



NO ONE CAN BE THE NEW YURI LOWELL


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 5, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, well for me as long as the loli's pull their weight in my team I'm fine with them.



This one doesn't.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks like we'll get Xillia?.. or some other Tales.

EDIT: 


Yeah, it should be something Xillia-relating.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah looks like it's been announced for EU. Only a matter of time 'til we hear a US announcement? 



EDIT: Was that girl trying to get her games autographed? She just straight up walked up to the stage at the middle of conference.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 6, 2012)

Damn, they showed Xillia's trailer at the end as the main surprise, but I don't know neither French nor Japanese enough to understand what they were talking about (although I heard "localization" several times) 

Hopefully it was announcement of Xillia's localization. I guess some source will clarify this soon. Though judging by their advertisement of Xillia's merchandise too it was an actual announcement.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2012)

It seem is coming to America also.. Interesting I am probably going to get this one. I have ToGF collecting dust in my house...


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah couldn't understand it myself, was waiting for someone on Gaf to confirm it.



Idk if they announced a DC version yet, and if it does come out, I'm hoping that's what's getting localized and not the vanilla version. Still happy it's coming out regardless.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 6, 2012)

Rhythmic- said:


> Idk if they announced a DC version yet, and if it does come out, I'm hoping that's what's getting localized and not the vanilla version. Still happy it's coming out regardless.



This is my main gripe with Xillia and Namco. I know I'd rage hard if Japan Namco makes DC soon after EU/US release and it wouldn't get localization just like ToV PS3. Though maybe they wouldn't repeat such mistake.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2012)

@TalesofU

*Haha fear not my American friends as you are also getting Tales of Xillia*.

anyway I hope this means that Namco is not going to screw the fan base anymore in the West.. I will never forgive them for the ToG fiasco.. never..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 6, 2012)

I never thought you'd go back to Tales after that Mal.

Good to hear the localization announcement though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2012)

Mura said:


> *I never thought you'd go back to Tales after that Mal*.
> 
> Good to hear the localization announcement though.


 Well yeah, but at least they are behaving good now..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 6, 2012)

Some info from abyssal chronicles for people who don't know much about Xillia itself.



> Tales of Xillia was the Tales game released to commemorate the Tales of Series 15th Anniversary in Japan. The game differs quite a lot from its predecessors by featuring two "main" heroes to choose from and start the story with and two different character designers handling the cast. Xillia was released in Japan last September 8, 2011, and it currently holds the record for most number of sales of any Tales game ever.
> 
> They also mentioned that if Xillia 1 does well in the West, then there's a big possibility that Xillia 2 will make it here, as well.
> 
> No news yet on the exact release date, but it was mentioned that it would be around year 2013.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2012)

> They also mentioned that if Xillia 1 does well in the West, then there's a big possibility that Xillia 2 will make it here, as well.


 that is why I have a problem with Namco. GTFO, it is your biggest RPG Franchises, stop the damn "if you don't buy this Tales game you are not getting the next one" Jerks


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 6, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> This is my main gripe with Xillia and Namco. I know I'd rage hard if Japan Namco makes DC soon after EU/US release and it wouldn't get localization just like ToV PS3. Though maybe they wouldn't repeat such mistake.



Yeah but since ToX2's coming, I doubt ToX's DC, if one's in the works, would have that much added content like ToV's PS3 version did. I'm just  glad it's coming out. 




Malvingt2 said:


> anyway I hope this means that Namco is not going to screw the fan base anymore in the West.. I will never forgive them for the ToG fiasco.. never..



Well to be fair, lots of people had doubts we were gonna see ToX, considering ToGf barely even got past 60k in sales. ToV at least got past 100k (120k iirc), and people got a little worried about us not getting anymore Tales when Baba said the chances of future Tales games getting localized were dependent on ToGf's sales. Maybe they changed their minds and are instead now focused on getting this series a bigger fanbase out here. Getting two *mothership* titles in 2 years is a good sign that they are, imo. 


I was hoping they'd also announce ToIR for the Vita alongside ToX, that's a pipe dream now at this point.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2012)

Wait Rhythmic-, I saw better numbers for ToG F sales wise the other day. Really only over 60k? O_o


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> that is why I have a problem with Namco. GTFO, it is your biggest RPG Franchises, stop the damn "if you don't buy this Tales game you are not getting the next one" Jerks



I think they're just cautious of not making a profit over here so thats why they say things like that. Though as you said its they biggest RPG franchise so its hard to imagine that they wouldn't make a profit. Also, most people I've talked to want Xillia so bad so the gossip is around for this game.

@Mal Esura told me that number for graces f too, quite surprised when he told me that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2012)

Damn I didn't know ToGF bombed that hard, really wow.. even tho I didn't support the game" Personal reasons" I though PS3 owner were going to buy that game..


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 6, 2012)

B.K. said:
			
		

> To be more specific:
> 
> Abyss 3D - 45,101
> 
> Graces F - 63,931



So yeah, 64k. Was kinda surprising Abyss3DS did that well, but maybe that had a part in helping Bamco make the ToX localization decision.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 6, 2012)

Xillia 2 commercial in the meantime

[YOUTUBE]vpd30ocAsZg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 6, 2012)

This combat system in Graces is frustrating. Sometimes I can't move or get off combos or anything and other times I insta-kill everything.

What the fuck? How are you supposed to play this game?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 6, 2012)

Everything you do in battle is controlled by CC. I'm pretty sure they gave you a tutorial on that by now. Even if you've forgotten you can check tutorials in the menu.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 6, 2012)

No kidding. But the combat doesn't make sense.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 6, 2012)

Well I knew they was a learning curve CMX but I didn't think it was that big.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 6, 2012)

XILLIA CONFIRMED FOR LOCALIZATION!!!!!!!


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 6, 2012)

Mira, I'll let you do the honors of posting the link


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 6, 2012)

Theres your damn link


But getting hyped


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 6, 2012)

Noctis took my thunder, but just to be fair I wasn't the first one to post the reveal so I won't take credit for that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2012)

The real first PS3 Tales finally released to the US.


----------



## Zatono (Jul 6, 2012)

Glad to see this news. Hopefully it's not released alongside some other major game again, it needs more customers in the US


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 6, 2012)

YEAH!!!

It's highly unlikely but it would be great if it came out this year, most of the PS3 games I'm interested in (Bioshock Infinite, Studio Ghibli RPG, The Last of Us) won't be out until next year.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 6, 2012)

^Already announced for 2013.


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2012)

I wonder will I like Xillia as much as Graces f.

Time will tell.


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2012)

This better be the complete version


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2012)

The World said:


> This better be the complete version



Its the only version of Xillia. They haven't announced another version of it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> I wonder will I like Xillia as much as Graces f.
> 
> Time will tell.



Xillia is the better game, shame the best option, ToV PS3, was not translated first though.


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Xillia is the better game, shame the best option, ToV PS3, was not translated first though.



I played Vesperia on 360 and the only thing it has over Graces f imo is the main character and graphics. Graces f is the best Tales of game I've ever played.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> I played Vesperia on 360 and the only thing it has over Graces f imo is the main character and graphics. Graces f is the best Tales of game I've ever played.



Graces is okay, I think Symphonia and Abyss were much better though.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 6, 2012)

I really enjoyed Graces F, but I didn't think it was quite as good as Abyss/Symphonia/Vesperia. The combat, once you get high enough max CC and different amount of skills, is definitely excellent and I love Pascal (Sophie and Malik are pretty cool as well), but the story was cliched (yes, all Tales games start off cliched, but then they'll deconstruct most of those cliches as the story progresses. Graces didn't for the most part) and I just completely dislike Cheria, she's the only Tales character I've ever found completely unnecessary and nothing likable about her. Also, Asbel was an okay lead, but not as good as Lloyd and certainly not as good as the evolving Luke and the awesomeness that is Yuri. 

And one minor complaint: I felt the game too often placed blame on characters where it didn't belong (game: Asbel, shame on you for abandoning the village and leaving its people defenseless! Me: Yes Absel, shame on you for abandoning the EXPERIENCED ADULTS since the village can clearly only be lead by an ELEVEN-YEAR OLD BOY.....wait, what the hell am I saying?! And Richard got possessed by a force far beyond him, yet he seems to blame himself way too much for what Lamda did).


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2012)

Ugh animu cliches. It's why I still haven't bought Graces and will only get it once it's dirt cheap. That shit is bargain bin in my eyes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Theres your damn link
> 
> 
> But getting hyped



I very happy about this news.  Now if they an release a limited first day release like they are doing for Graces f in EU, I'll be extremely greatful.  

I've enjoyed Graces f alot, though I'm giving the game a break for now (put alot of hours on it).  Really looking foward to seeing how Xillia battle system is and how much of a learning curve it might be to see how I can adapt to it.  Anyway, very happy with the news.


----------



## Zatono (Jul 6, 2012)

Graces was decent. I liked the combat, and it gave us the awesome incarnate characters Malik and Pascal. If only Cheria didn't exist...but every game has its flaws I suppose.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 6, 2012)

Same news, different wording I guess

HYYYYYYYYPEEEEEEEEEEEE ^2


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 6, 2012)

Give me dual audio, that is all I ask for Namco. No matter what, I don't want to listen to anyone else voicing Milla except Miyuki Sawashiro.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 6, 2012)

Hopefully this will put an end to all the whining for good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2012)

Mura said:


> Give me dual audio, that is all I ask for Namco. No matter what, I don't want to listen to anyone else voicing Milla except Miyuki Sawashiro.



Bandai Namco's response


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 6, 2012)

^Bullshit I'll love it.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2012)

Since I have no problem with Laura Bailey's performances in video games...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipWoX9xL2No[/YOUTUBE]

Laura Bailey or Monica Rial as Millia would be dopeness fresh.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 7, 2012)

i just want vesperia on the ps3


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 7, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> i just want vesperia on the ps3



I hope you get the original then
I hate Patty
Tales of Vesperia was amazing
YOU DONT NEED A FUCKING LOLI


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 7, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> i just want vesperia on the ps3



Time to import then. 

It's a damn shame they skipped over it though.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 8, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I hope you get the original then
> I hate Patty
> Tales of Vesperia was amazing
> YOU DONT NEED A FUCKING LOLI



i have the original

i want the ps3 version to though


----------



## vanhellsing (Jul 8, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I hope you get the original then
> I hate Patty
> Tales of Vesperia was amazing
> YOU DONT NEED A FUCKING LOLI



fucking this  my favorite was Judith im surprised she was not having a decent popularity in japan but they love their disgusting lolis


----------



## Esura (Jul 8, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> fucking this  my favorite was Judith im surprised she was not having a decent popularity in japan but they love their disgusting lolis



...what loli? Judith not being popular has nothing to do with lolis. Its that a large portion of the Tales of fanbase in Japan is female therefore you got either a overwhelmingly large amounts of male characters dominating the list or girly girls.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 8, 2012)

Okay, all the people bashing Patty, have you even actually played PS3 Vesperia and known what the hell anyone was saying? Because it seems the few that did actually thought she was a pretty good character.

It's not like being a little girl automatically makes you a bad character. And to anyone who disagrees, well look forward to Presea smashing your face off with her axe!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 8, 2012)

Doom85 said:


> Okay, all the people bashing Patty, have you even actually played PS3 Vesperia and known what the hell anyone was saying? Because it seems the few that did actually thought she was a pretty good character.
> 
> It's not like being a little girl automatically makes you a bad character. *And to anyone who disagrees, well look forward to Presea smashing your face off with her axe!*



Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 8, 2012)

So I decided to play graces f today and go through master class to fight Veigue. I got to him and was pretty confident. My confidence dropped 10 seconds in the battle.

Haven't beaten the game yet but all I have to do is fight the final boss now, just I'm playing it with three other friends and we meet only one a week because of work and shit. Next week we should beat the game and do all the extra shit, that includes preparing better for Veigue.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 8, 2012)

When you say final boss, do you mean the main game final boss or the final boss of the "F" side story (not really a side story as it's about 60% as long as the main story was)?

I'm on my second run with all the grade-bonuses in, trying to see if I can possibly get a 100% trophy on it. Currently I'm up to 63% which is my best trophy total so far for PS3 (2nd highest being Arkham Asylum at 60%). Of course, I've only had a PS3 since the end of last year so I'm sure my totals would be higher if I've had it as long as most people.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 8, 2012)

Main game final boss, I'm aware of the arc after that so I get what your saying.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2012)

Lol, I'm giving Graces f a temporary break for now.  I pretty much still on the first playthrough but I manage to level up mostly all titles that I have earned.  I still trying to get the Eleth Guage up to 9999 before I finish the game and go to my second playthrough.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 9, 2012)

Interview asks the questions that you want asked in terms of localization so I think its worth a look.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 9, 2012)

Those aren't even new; it's the same ones NB first released when they announced ToX in Japan. Hell they probably haven't even started working on the localization yet, and had nothing substantial to show.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 9, 2012)

Says that they aren't new in the link as well so I knew. Just thought I'd post it is all.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 11, 2012)

*Namco Bandai considers Tales of the Abyss a success in Europe*

It?s unclear how well Tales of the Abyss 3DS sold in Europe. Nonetheless, Namco Bandai is pleased with the game?s performance.

Based on new comments from a Namco Bandai representative, the company wishes it had advertised Abyss more in Europe. That didn?t stop the title from surpassing expectations, however.

Kingdom of Tales, paraphrasing a remark from the rep, says that it ?sold unexpectedly fast and well, and they had to print copies of the game again three or four times.? Namco Bandai considers Abyss? sales ?as a success in its own way, and encourages Namco Bandai Partners in its decision to localize more Tales games in the future.?

Abyss, along with the recently released Graces F in North America, are just the tip of the iceberg when it comes to Tales localizations going forward. Namco Bandai hopes to make the series more well-known in North America and Europe. Furthermore, the company would like to ?attract new gamers who enjoy video games with anime characteristics, something the Tales series keep but the Final Fantasy series gradually lost.?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Namco Bandai considers Tales of the Abyss a success in Europe*
> 
> It?s unclear how well Tales of the Abyss 3DS sold in Europe. Nonetheless, Namco Bandai is pleased with the game?s performance.
> 
> ...




That's cool to hear.  I'm hoping to see if some of the older Tales game that were released just in Japan are localized.  Plus, I would be very happy if some of the PS2 Tales games were somehow to end up for DL in the PSN.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 11, 2012)

Tales of Playing Cards, see if you guys agree with what characters are on each suit:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2012)

Mura said:


> Tales of Playing Cards, see if you guys agree with what characters are on each suit:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Lol, not to be mean, but your giving flashbacks to Graces f carta game.:amazed

Death to it via arte execution, I say: 


Adding:  I mean the mini game, your card set is awesome Mura.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 11, 2012)

That's an amazing deck, I want one.

Actually I just want a real Tales card game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 11, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, not to be mean, but your giving flashbacks to Graces f carta game.:amazed
> 
> Death to it via arte execution, I say:
> 
> ...



lol, didn't mean to bring up bad memories.

You remind me I have the abyss anime saved on my external, I may watch a random episode later.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 11, 2012)

(some Graces F spoilers in this post)

Cheria (worse female in all of Tales) above Pascal(best female in all of Tales)? For shame, Japan, for shame! I suppose they didn't want just a thing of energy (Lambda) as a card, so Emeraude is the strongest villain on the Graces side since I assume kid Lambda wasn't as powerful (I forget the exact details, I kinda tuned out during some of his backstory as I thought Graces' was really lacking in the antagonist category compared to the other Tales. Hopefully Xillia develops its antagonist(s) throughout more of the game, and no I don't count "Richard's" cryptic rants as development).

Also, I guess it's been too long since I played Symphonia, because I don't remember 2-4 at all.

No Ion in Tales of the Abyss? Sure, they managed to get all the God Generals this way, but still feels wrong to leave Ion. And no, you-know-who doesn't count.

I love how the villain who kept getting trolled in Vesperia (forget his name) got stuck at the bottom with a 2 card.

I do wish the design was fully consistent. Vesperia's 2, Symphonia's 2, Pascal's sister and Emeraude feel out of place since everyone else is standing normally with a light background.

I like how the Ace and King are always rivals/sometimes enemies/sometimes friends types (depending on the game).


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 11, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best news I've heard all day. Had a feeling Abyss3DS sales had a lot to do with their decision to localize ToX. We'll know they're serious if they actually put an effort into advertising ToX. I still think ToGf would've done better if they actually tried promoting it. Hopefully the game sells well in EU when it comes out.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 12, 2012)

> (some Graces F spoilers in this post)
> 
> Cheria (worse female in all of Tales) above Pascal(best female in all of Tales)? For shame, Japan, for shame! I suppose they didn't want just a thing of energy (Lambda) as a card, so Emeraude is the strongest villain on the Graces side since I assume kid Lambda wasn't as powerful (I forget the exact details, I kinda tuned out during some of his backstory as I thought Graces' was really lacking in the antagonist category compared to the other Tales. Hopefully Xillia develops its antagonist(s) throughout more of the game, and no I don't count "Richard's" cryptic rants as development).



lol. But Cheria is like one of the best characters in the game. Pascal's artes are just lame and useless in Chaos mode. Melee ranged b-artes? wtf. The only thing good about Pascal is her english dub which is sexy btw and her OOOO A-arte. Everything else is


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Doom85 (Jul 12, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> lol. But Cheria is like one of the best characters in the game. Pascal's artes are just lame and useless in Chaos mode. Melee ranged b-artes? wtf. The only thing good about Pascal is her english dub which is sexy btw and her OOOO A-arte. Everything else is



I mainly talking about outside of battles (which I could delve into, but honestly I've explained countless times on the Gamespot forums on why Cheria sucks as a character in the story that I've grown of sick of talking about it). In battles, well yes I've heard Cheria rocks if you want to control her. But since I prefer playing sword-users, she's pretty useless and gets KO'd the most often. Also, when it comes to healing, I find Sophie much more useful and her AI smarter (Sophie tries to get some distance from enemies before beginning to heal whereas Cheria seems to heal wherever the fuck she feels like it even if an enemy(ies) is right next to her. And yes, I checked the strategy settings, they were the same for both so I'm not messing it up accidentally).


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 13, 2012)

I agree Sophie's AI is much better than Cheria's and her heal spells have lower cast time, but most of Cheria's B-artes kicks ass and only second best to Malik's.


----------



## Esura (Jul 13, 2012)

My Cheria never died on me once. My Sophie, Pascal, and Asbel died more than she did and once I started controlling Sophie (I like using her more than Asbel), only Asbel and Pascal gets most of the damage.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> My Cheria never died on me once. My Sophie, Pascal, and Asbel died more than she did and once I started controlling Sophie (I like using her more than Asbel), only Asbel and Pascal gets most of the damage.



Its weird, when I have Asbel on auto when I control Pascal he be constantly dying. I have to take control when I see him in the red, always gotta look in the corner of my eye just in case. I have no issues with anyone else in the party too.


----------



## Esura (Jul 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> Its weird, when I have Asbel on auto when I control Pascal he be constantly dying. I have to take control when I see him in the red, always gotta look in the corner of my eye just in case. I have no issues with anyone else in the party too.



I guess because he is an attacker and he doesn't have any healing or teammate aid skills to fall back on like Sophie and other cats. Also because the AI doesn't dodge for shit.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 14, 2012)

If you want Asbel on auto pilot you should use this strategy if you want him to attack + dodge at the same time.

Up to you
A-Arte Heavy
Aggressive
Always

Though in my playthrough he still dies pretty often especially when the enemy lands a critical hit and 1-hit KOs him. (I play on Chaos mode and have the eleth book that gives extra exp but the damage is multiplied a fold)


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 15, 2012)

Just found this cool Amv.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tf3v6guirxc[/YOUTUBE]

ck


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 15, 2012)

Lots of spoilers in that AMV, I don't mind since I've seen them all but other people might. I know they're gonna dub over that song for the OP, fuck them.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 15, 2012)

Mura said:


> Lots of spoilers in that AMV, I don't mind since I've seen them all but other people might. I know they're gonna dub over that song for the OP, fuck them.



Yeah. I've already seen them too. But still, i want to grab DEM english Release Next Year. I wish there's a ps3 release of Legendia and abyss, been ages since i've last used my ps2, and most of my DVD's are already missing.
Just change the battle system of legendia + add voice actors for the character quests and it's easily one of the best in the franchise. IMO.


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2012)

Mura said:


> Lots of spoilers in that AMV, I don't mind since I've seen them all but other people might. *I know they're gonna dub over that song for the OP, fuck them.*



Um...only Vesperia's localized release had an English OP (I like it more than the JPN voiced one). Graces f got the original OP like the Japanese release. No reason to worry yourself.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> Um...only Vesperia's localized release had an English OP (I like it more than the JPN voiced one). Graces f got the original OP like the Japanese release. No reason to worry yourself.



Others sucked though(OP instrumentals)

ck


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 15, 2012)

Graces f had the OP in english as well. Japanese release had the song sung in Japanese.


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2012)

I doubt Namco is dumb enough to go back to instrumentals now especially having two entries that aren't.


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2012)

Mura said:


> *Graces f had the OP in english as well.* Japanese release had the song sung in Japanese.







No lie I always thought that was in Japanese the entire time until I listened real closely just now on Youtube. Whats the point of it being in English if I cant understand that shit? That shit is bad Engrish. At least I knew what they were saying in Vesperia OP. 

Thank you Mura, you have tainted that OP for me now...thank you.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> No lie I always thought that was in Japanese the entire time until I listened real closely just now. Whats the point of it being in English if I cant understand that shit? That shit is bad Engrish.



......................

Wait........you couldn't tell it was english?

I could tell right from the bat, no worries esura. I'm sure others thought what you did.

JP OP:

[YOUTUBE]sMFw8mRVmfc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 15, 2012)

Legendia probably has the saddest OP or... Phantasia IIRC (jp release)
Badass = probably Xillia or Abyss.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 15, 2012)

I'll repost ssrai's video here as ToX got confirmed:


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2012)

Just....ouch Mura. Why is her voice so...high fucking pitched?

I think I'd stick with my bad Engrish OP.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> Just....ouch Mura. Why is her voice so...high fucking pitched?
> 
> I think I'd stick with my bad Engrish OP.



Make sure you don't tell that to Lee, he likes BoA.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 15, 2012)

Sounds like standard J-pop to me.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 15, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Sounds like standard J-pop to me.



Yeah, not the highest pitched voice I ever heard. Now the group Nano Ripe will blow your eardrums. Though after listening to them for a while they grew on me.

[YOUTUBE]yjSAAbvtqts[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, thats Ali Project for you.

Never liked them as their songs are basically all the same type.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 18, 2012)

*Tales of Xillia 2 in Final Phases of Development*



> Work on Tales of Xillia 2 is in its final phases, Tales series producer Hideo Baba told Famitsu.com during an interview at the Comic-Con event in San Diego this past weekend. The major elements are already in the game, said Baba.
> 
> Famitsu's interview was mostly about Namco Bandai's international plans for the series. Baba noted that he'd just visited Europe, where he'd toured England, Germany, Italy, Spain and France. He gave presentations on Tales of Graces F, and also announced Tales of Xillia for European release. Fans at the Japan Expo in Paris, where the game was announced, were thrilled, said Baba.
> 
> ...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> *Tales of Xillia 2 in Final Phases of Development*



That would be nice.  Plus, I'm also hoping for rereleases of Symphonia and Vesperia with the added content that was included with the PS2 and PS3 release.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 18, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> That would be nice.  Plus, I'm also hoping for rereleases of Symphonia and Vesperia with the added content that was included with the PS2 and PS3 release.



Probably not gonna happen since Baba hasn't even thought of plans for doing that. Unfortunately that ship has probably sailed.


----------



## Esura (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Doom85 (Jul 18, 2012)

The only noteworthy thing I've heard about that anime is that with the two Japanese seiyuus involved you're essentially getting Simon (Gurren Lagann) vs. Lelouch (Code Geass). Which is cool, but definitely not enough to make me watch a show that's apparently lame.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 18, 2012)

Just looked up that Simon's seiyuu does Natsu from Fairy Tail. Huh, go figure.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> Well, thats Ali Project for you.
> 
> Never liked them as their songs are basically all the same type.



The funny thing is I kind of like their Code Geass endings, but that song man is cancer.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> Well, thats Ali Project for you.
> 
> Never liked them as their songs are basically all the same type.



Lol, I just heard that Op and thought it sounded familiar.  Then I remembered the ending for Princess Resurrection and found out it was done by the same group.


----------



## Fate115 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Oh god that fucking anime.
> 
> How the manga is remotely better I don't know.



The first 5 episodes were actually quite interesting after that however....it all just fell apart.

though to be off topic can you tell me what anime your avatar is from Placid I'm a bit curious


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2012)

The anime my set is from is Gun x Sword.  The girl is Fasalina.  Interesting way she pilots her mecha is by that pole dance.

Anyway, I'm really hoping Xillia does well when released here so we can get more of the upcoming Tales game localized.


----------



## Fate115 (Jul 18, 2012)

> The anime my set is from is Gun x Sword. The girl is Fasalina. Interesting way she pilots her mecha is by that pole dance.
> 
> Anyway, I'm really hoping Xillia does well when released here so we can get more of the upcoming Tales game localized.



Sweet! Will check that anime out. As to Xillia I'm sure it'll do well over here not to mention hearing Namco state that they'll even work harder to advertise this game. All we can do is wait and see after all I too am looking forward to more Tales of games.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 18, 2012)

Tales of Xillia 2 Character video: Alvin

[YOUTUBE]lr5vMDUaHX0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 20, 2012)

Hoping his get up in the first game would still be available in X2. I love that outfit.


----------



## Esura (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh shit...thats awesome.

Never thought I'd see the day I'd be excited for any DLC news.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2012)

Mura said:


> *Tales of Xillia For West To Have Same Content As Japan, Including DLC*



Now that is some good news to hear.  Was really hoping for those Geass costume for Graces f but you get what you can take now of days.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 20, 2012)

Graces had idolmaster costumes as well that didn't come over here. Xillia does as well but this time we're getting them so that makes up for it.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm definitely being pessimistic here (justified, it's NB after all ) but he doesn't really confirm it that we'll be getting every single DLC for ToX. It sounds more like he's saying that we're not getting any new DLCs that were never released in Japan. If .Hack and Code Geass are both licensed by Bandai yet we never got the CG and Haseo costumes for ToGf, getting the idolmaster ones would be a pipedream. Really hope they'll push to get all the DLC out here this time though. I _really_ want those Star Driver costumes.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 20, 2012)

I know what you mean, Milla in that Kanako outfit.

Then again Milla makes all costumes look great, especially the Dhaos one.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 21, 2012)

Decided to start a new file on graces f but this time on the higher difficulties. Just unlocked chaos and about to fight cedric. Hope I don't get murdered too badly.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 21, 2012)

Mura said:


> Decided to start a new file on graces f but this time on the higher difficulties. Just unlocked chaos and about to fight cedric. Hope I don't get murdered too badly.



Cedric would be the least of your worries.

That Boar and those goddamn Dragons (IIRC) that Richard sics on you can all go to Hell.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Cedric would be the least of your worries.
> 
> That Boar and those goddamn Dragons (IIRC) that Richard sics on you can all go to Hell.



Lol, I remember having the boar on the second highest difficulty.  Jeez that was a massacure.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Jul 22, 2012)

i find tales > FF xD

The best fricking outfit is from Asbel Lhant(tales of grace) outfit i mean it looks so badass!!!!!!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 24, 2012)

*New Tales of Xillia 2 Scan - Ludger's Debt Controls The Areas You Can Explore*



> Previously released info on Tales of Xillia 2 says that the main hero, Ludger, has been having financial problems as of late. The game introduces a debt repayment quest to help Ludger through this hurdle. This new scan shows how the quests work... and how it may get in the way of Ludger's journey.
> 
> So, how huge is Ludger's debt, exactly? Sadly, the poor guy owes around 20 Million Gald. That is seriously one huge debt to pay and I have no idea how Ludger even managed to make such a debt. Anyway, this is where the Debt Repayment Quests come in. It was announced before that Nova is the one in charge of his debts, and according to the scan, you pay the debt to her. The top area shows the remaining debt that Ludger has to pay, while the numbers below it indicate the amount of Gald you wish to allot for that paying time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 24, 2012)

I would have to give best outfit to Dhaos.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 25, 2012)

*Tales Producer Wants You To Feel Like A Hero With Tales Of Xillia 2*



> Usually, players step into the protagonist?s shoes in a Tales of game and watch events unfold. Tales of Xillia 2 gives players choices and in a flash you have to decide which direction to take the story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2012)

General Mael Radec said:


> i find tales > FF xD
> 
> The best fricking outfit is from Asbel Lhant(tales of grace) outfit i mean it looks so badass!!!!!!!



The best of FF is alot better than Tales. 

Unfortunately, the worst of FF is also alot worse than Tales. 

lol.........


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 26, 2012)

Xillia 2 Character vid: Leia

[YOUTUBE]VoTAB_mtG10[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 28, 2012)

So I'm playing graces f still and got two vesperia costumes. Yuri costume for Asbel and Rita costume for Cheria(which I love for her). I know Hubert has Flynn's costume but are there anymore vesperia ones? I want to deck my team out in vesperia set if possible.


----------



## Fate115 (Jul 28, 2012)

The rest of the vesperia outfits are all dlc if I remember correctly.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 28, 2012)

Forgot about Sophie getting Patty's costume too. Maybe there are only 4 in the game. Damn, I wanted one for Pascal.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2012)

Mura said:


> So I'm playing graces f still and got two vesperia costumes. Yuri costume for Asbel and Rita costume for Cheria(which I love for her). I know Hubert has Flynn's costume but are there anymore vesperia ones? I want to deck my team out in vesperia set if possible.



Malik has Raven's but its DLC like Hubert's.  As someone has already pointed out, there is the Patty for Sophie.  I like the Vesperia costumes for Asbel, Cheria, and Sophie though you have to play that pain in the ass card game to obtain them.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 29, 2012)

I got Asbel, Cheria and Sophie's costumes. Just call me the Carta King.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 29, 2012)

all tales games for ps3? 
why did i sell my PS3 to make the rent? 
should have been homeless and played tales of games


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 29, 2012)

Hitting some hard times Axl?


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 30, 2012)

yeah
i went to ebay and sold my stuff

store credit from gamestop doesnt put walls and a roof around ya
plus they were gunna give me less than 100 cash for my ps3 all the bells and whistles and some of my 360 games too

Bundled off my PS3 connections, controllers games for starting 100 or buy it now 250
USD mind you
but good thing about ebay I hit a nice middle number
200 without shipping
sold a couple 360 games for 10 bucks a pop + shipping
8 if you bought multis
*
Dood i was happy I had something to sell*
Some people dont even have that


----------



## Foxve (Jul 30, 2012)

It's hard out there.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2012)

Just fought and beat Poisson. Fuck her Pow Hammers and her Mystic Arte, still kicked her ass.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 6, 2012)

2nd Xillia 2 CM:

[YOUTUBE]3GQoHFwJtc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2012)

Mura said:


> Just fought and beat Poisson. Fuck her Pow Hammers and her Mystic Arte, still kicked her ass.



Lol, I remember taking her on the second hardest difficulty.  Honestly, that little girl hurts when she lands her hammers.  Not to mention that when her health goes way down she spams Hammer Rain like it's going out of style.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 7, 2012)

In other news, I've started doing Zhonecage recently. Just did floor 5 multiple times so I can get that item to make Asbel's sword. Enasphere I believe it was. The place fucking exhausted me, glad I got it and I never want to see a humanoid enemy again.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 8, 2012)

Hideo Baba at SD Comic-Con 2012:

[YOUTUBE]RRkqtNn4UyQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vice (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey, quick question. Does the other Tales game have the same battle system that Symphonia has?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 8, 2012)

Not the same but similiar battle systems. Each tales game does something with the LMBS.

Look at  if you wanna know the differences.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 8, 2012)

so i jsut watched a complete playthrough of ToX on youtube

Why arent tales games all platforms? 

NB would rake in cash like no one's business


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 8, 2012)

Abyss and Vesperia have similar battle systems to Symphonia but are better IMHO for having the Free Run option that actually lets you move around enemies and such.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 9, 2012)

The world of Xillia 2:

[YOUTUBE]5La0h-Ge8dA[/YOUTUBE]

The game is set one year after the events of Tales of Xillia, in the world of Elenpios. The main hero, Ludger Will Kresnik, is a normal 20 year-old young man living in the city of Trigraph with his brother. The non-playable heroine, Elle Mel Mata, is an eight year-old girl who's traveling to the "Land of Canaan", where it is said that wishes can come true, in order to help out her father.

The game will feature a new battle system, called XDR-LMBS (Cross Double Raid LMBS), which will be like a mix of Xillia and Graces' battle systems. Animations will again be by ufotable, and the theme song will again be by Ayumi Hamasaki. Character designs are by Daigo Okumura.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 17, 2012)

New Xillia 2 Trailer with some great gameplay action:

[YOUTUBE]g-oE8aYK0W0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> The world of Xillia 2:
> 
> 
> The game is set one year after the events of Tales of Xillia, in the world of Elenpios. The main hero, Ludger Will Kresnik, is a normal 20 year-old young man living in the city of Trigraph with his brother. The non-playable heroine, Elle Mel Mata, is an eight year-old girl who's traveling to the "Land of Canaan", where it is said that wishes can come true, in order to help out her father.
> ...



You got my attention.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 23, 2012)

Namco Europe released a vid of their edition of Graces f.

[YOUTUBE]d8Q75R0lhY0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 23, 2012)

I hate how publishers and devs are dividing fans by puttign x game on y console only :<


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Namco Europe released a vid of their edition of Graces f.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]d8Q75R0lhY0[/YOUTUBE]



You have no idea how pissed I was when I learn about the first day edition release for Europe. 

And amazingly, to my knowledge there has yet to be a game guide released to the game.


----------



## Fate115 (Aug 23, 2012)

^ Man Europe got it good with this edition of togf. Hats off to them. Really wish the us version came with an artbook too..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyone check out the Tales of Theater  short episodes? Really funny stuff. This episode had me dying. Leon definitely shit a brick when he saw that sword.

[YOUTUBE]fbeRZ-9VIh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 5, 2012)

New Xillia 2 info for anyone interested:


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 6, 2012)

Fuckign exclusivesssssssss


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 7, 2012)

A screenshot of the next Xillia 2 trailer. Jude is looking badass here, completely different from Xillia 1.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2012)

*Tales Producer Says You Should Play Tales Of Hearts*



> While Namco Bandai is giving the Tales series a big push, we missed out on a bunch of games. Speaking with Siliconera, Tales of producer Hideo Baba said Tales of Phantasia was one of the most important games since it started the Tales series.
> 
> "To expand the fanbase, I would like players to have a chance to play previous titles that weren?t released overseas," Baba declared. I asked which title in particular he wants to bring to the West.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fate115 (Sep 12, 2012)

Tales Producer Says You Should Play Tales Of Hearts



> Quote:
> While Namco Bandai is giving the Tales series a big push, we missed out on a bunch of games. Speaking with Siliconera, Tales of producer Hideo Baba said Tales of Phantasia was one of the most important games since it started the Tales series.
> 
> "To expand the fanbase, I would like players to have a chance to play previous titles that weren’t released overseas," Baba declared. I asked which title in particular he wants to bring to the West.
> ...



...I honestly don't know how to feel about this.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 13, 2012)

Lookm above you bro.  Already posted.

LOOOL, two minute post difference


----------



## Fate115 (Sep 27, 2012)

Least we have something to look forward to. Keep up the good work Namco.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Oct 3, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> New Xillia 2 Trailer with some great gameplay action:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]g-oE8aYK0W0[/YOUTUBE]



I bought a PS3 mainly for the Tales series.  

Please bring over Xillia Namco, I'll buy three copies easily.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2012)

Omega Reaper said:


> I bought a PS3 mainly for the Tales series.
> 
> Please bring over Xillia Namco, I'll buy three copies easily.



They already confirmed they're bringing over Xillia.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Oct 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> They already confirmed they're bringing over Xillia.



Does it have a release date?

Best news all year.  Atlus and Namco keep me gaming.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2012)

Not confirmed yet, it's TBA 2013.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2012)

Nah no release date.

Have you played the patched Vesperia for Ps3?


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 3, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Nah no release date.
> 
> Have you played the patched Vesperia for Ps3?


Translation/editing is still in progress if you mean fully translated version.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2012)

They finished the main story already they are doing the sidequests and the rest


----------



## Omega Reaper (Oct 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Not confirmed yet, it's TBA 2013.



Tales of Graces took like a year to localize, so my guess is it's coming next year at around this month currently.



St NightRazr said:


> Nah no release date.
> 
> Have you played the patched Vesperia for Ps3?



I played the one of X-box 360.  Is the PS3 version so different that it warrants another playthrough?  It's so expensive to buy one online though, so that's holding me back.  

I would import more Japan only games if they didn't cost so much.  A PSP game there goes over 100 dollars.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2012)

More artes voice acting side quests more playable characters, a whole lot more shiz

How many of you guys have played Tales of Rebirth?

I really want to play innocence and hearts though.

Hearts is Hideo Baba's favorite.

they need to do a complete and full honest remake of tempest though.


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 4, 2012)

Seems like Xillia is getting more spotlight. I'm glad though the Interview was pretty short it's still good to know the progress they're making.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm hoping that along with Xillia being released next year (and hopefully with a limited edition release), that Abyss and Symphonia (PS2 version) are released to the PS3 via PSN.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 5, 2012)

Symphonia won't be released, that's for certain. They won't localize additional PS2 content if they didn't do the same with Vesperia.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 5, 2012)

.... Abyss doesnt have any extra content on the PS2 in the first place...


----------

